# Neu in Baden-Baden



## chrisle (20. März 2009)

Grüße,

ich, M, 25 Jahre, bin vor wenigen Wochen ins schöne Baden-Baden gezogen.
Da mir die Natur hier so gut gefällt, habe ich mir überlegt mein Hobby "Laufen" einfach durch "Biken" zu ersetzen.

Gibt es noch weitere blutige Anfänger um die Ecke? 

Beste Grüße
chrisle


----------



## andi82 (21. März 2009)

hi,
ich komme zwar aus Ettlingen / Karlsruhe aber hier in der Gegend gibts schon einige Biker  Gernsbach sind einige unterwegs, das ist bei dir ja gerade um die Ecke 
Wenn du noch ein paar gute Bike Läden suchst, können wir dir hier sicherlich auch helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (26. März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort 
Habe heute meine zweite Runde durch den Wald gedreht, ausser einer Rentnergruppe zu Fuss & Stock habe ich niemanden getroffen...wundert mich, ist eine tolle Strecke (Korbmattfelsen)

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer, der Lust hat mit mir was zu machen


----------



## Der Santa (30. März 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich komme zwar aus Ettlingen / Karlsruhe aber hier in der Gegend gibts schon einige Biker  Gernsbach sind einige unterwegs, das ist bei dir ja gerade um die Ecke
> Wenn du noch ein paar gute Bike Läden suchst, können wir dir hier sicherlich auch helfen



Hallo andi82 und chrisle.
@ andi: kannst Du mir einige Biker in Gernsbach per PN nennen?
@ chrisle.
ich bin aus NRW und möchte gerne am Ostersamstag so gegen 10:00 eine nette Runde drehen.
Wenns geht ab Gernsbach.
Komme auch, wenn es nicht zu weit ist, wo anders hin.

der santa


----------



## chrisle (30. März 2009)

Klingt gut, hast du bereits Ortskenntnisse? Gernsbach liegt ja im Tal, man kann an der Murg entlang fahren.
Kannst mich ja per PN anschreiben...viele Grüße


----------



## Der Santa (2. April 2009)

Hi,
ja, zu den Ortskenntnissen.
Letztes Jahr habe ich eine Tour ab Gernsbach Bahnhof gemacht.
Es hatten sich erst 4 Leute angemeldet , doch wir sind dann zu zweit geradelt.
Eine wirklich klasse Runde. Nur Trails, echt Geil.
Der Guide hat sich auch jetzt ( wenn die Kinder ihn lassen ) wieder angemeldet.
Steig einfach ein und wir sehen was so gefahren werden kann.
Ich bin im MTBvD tätig und wir haben ein Motte:
" Die Tour ist Einsteigergeeignet ..... usw. "
Denn nur so macht es Sinn und für alle mächtig Spaß.
Wer weiß, da ich ja mehrfach im Jahr bei Euch bin, fahren wir mal öfter.
Hier meine Telefonnummer:
0175-5625867
Wann genau wir losfahren schreibe ich noch.
10:00 kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Gruß, und ich freue mich schon, Klaus der santa


----------



## Der-Gipser (10. April 2009)

Hallo Chrisle,
ich bin sehr oft an der Korbmattenfelsenhütte (mind. 2-3 mal in der Woche), dem Fremersberg und ganz besonders um die Yburg unterwegs.
Grandioses Singletrailgebiet und das beste, du bist allein.
Es gibt super "Easy Touren" mit herrlichem Panorama incl.
Also frag nach dem Gipser, wenn du um die Yburg unterwegs bist und einen Biker triffst.
Ich kann dir bestimmt ein paar gute Tipps geben zwischen B.-B, Bühl und der Hornisgrinde
Gruß aus dem B.-B. Rebl.


----------



## PladdinMaddin (12. April 2009)

ich fahr auch öfters YBurg, Fremersberg + Windeck.
Meistens Sonntags. Wenn du lust hast mal mitzufahren kannst dich ja melden


----------



## chrisle (12. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

danke für die Antworten!

Zu erst einmal: @Dear Santa: Sorry, ich hoffe ihr hattet Spass am Samstag. Ich habs leider nicht geschafft dieses Wochenende...

@Der Gipser: Werd ich machen!
@Pladdin Maddin: Ich schick dir eine PN


----------



## hömma (14. April 2009)

Hi chrisle,

bin letztes Jahr auch nach Baden-Baden gezogen und darauf hin wieder in den Bikesport eingestiegen. Allerdings war ich nicht allzu viel unterwegs. Da ich mein Bike jetzt von Grund auf "aktualisiert" habe (ein paar Retro-Teile aus den frühen 90ern sind noch dran ), will ich jetzt auch wieder ein bisschen mehr Gas geben. Wenn's die Zeit zulässt, auch mal die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde... Vielleicht kann man sich ja treffen und gemeinsam ein paar nette Trails vor der Haustür erkunden.

@Der-Gipser: Bin vor kurzem mal im Internet auf ein paar Touren rund um Neuweier und Yburg gestoßen. Die sind nicht zufällig von dir??


----------



## chrisle (14. April 2009)

Gerne, einfach melden wenn du fahren willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (14. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nein, ich habe nichts hinterlassen, ausser Spuren im letzten Schnee ).
Übrigens zu eurer INFO:
Der "Ski Club Yburg" Varnhalt bietet ab Mai Touren an rund um die Yburg.
Ab dem 14. Mai immer Donnerstag 18:00 Treffpunkt Varnhalt Kirche.
Dauer ca. 2 Stunden je nach Laune und Teilnehmer.
Bin auch meistens dabei.
Unter 
http://www.skiclub-yburg.de/ 
"Aktuelles"  und weitere Infos und Übersicht findet Ihr die Termine.
Wenn Ihr mehr wissen wollt bez. anderer Termine und Ausfahrten ist die Telefonnummer von Volker dabei.

Schönen Gruß vom Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (14. April 2009)

Hier noch ein PDF Link zum ausdrucken

http://www.skiclub-yburg.de/sommer/veranstaltungen/MTB.pdf

Grüsse aus dem Rebland


----------



## chrisle (14. April 2009)

Da werd ich mich wenns zeitlich passt auf jeden Fall mal anschließen..
danke


----------



## n41t (15. April 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nein, ich habe nichts hinterlassen, ausser Spuren im letzten Schnee ).
> Übrigens zu eurer INFO:
> ...



hi!

yburg..... ist des die burg bei achern, bühl etc inner nähe??

- n41t


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

Achern nicht direkt. Die Yburg liegt in der Höhe etwa zwischen Bühl und Sinzheim.


----------



## Der-Gipser (15. April 2009)

Hallo Ihr Unwissenden,

ich will euch jetzt nicht in Heimatkunde unterrichten, aber:
Die Yburg liegt im Baden-Badener Rebland d.h. Neuweier, Varnhalt und Steinbach also im schönsten Flecken dieser Erde.
Sie liegt herrlich dem Schwarzwald vorgelagert und man hat einen grandiosen Blick in die Rheinebene, ins benachbarte Elsass mit Vogesen und auch nach Baden-Baden. Es gibt ein tolles Restaurant (Pächter ist der Wirt vom Sternen in Sinzheim (wer's kennt) mit Terrasse und man kann ganz toll im Burghof im Freien sitzen. (Was für lauschige Sommerabende). Man kann auch mit dem Auto hochfahren?, wenn man(n) keine Kondition hat ).
Die beste Anfahrt ist über Neuweier (von Bühl kommend) oder Varnhalt (von B.-Baden kommend). Also jetzt auf das Bike und auf 520 Meter hinauf.
Übrigens mache ich fast jeden Tag mit meinem 12 jährigen Sohn (Natürlich incl. Fremersberg) also nichts für Weicheier oder Sonntagnachmittagskurzmalwegfahrer)

http://www.yburg.net/

Seite ist noch in Bearbeitung!

Gruß aus dem Baden-Badener Rebland

Gipser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (16. April 2009)

Haha 
Eben, wir sehen uns auf dem Gipfel!!! Spätestens morgen drehe ich eine Runde.


----------



## hömma (16. April 2009)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal die Seite wiedergefunden, die ich meinte:
http://www.mtb-news.info/index.php?page=156
Ich wusste, die URL kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Da sind ein paar interessante Touren zum runterladen. Wenn ich's heute einigermaßen früh schaffe, fahre ich vielleicht mal die Fremersberg-Yburg Runde nach. Ansonsten bestiimt mal am Wochenende...

Diese Ski-Club Touren klingen echt interessant. Aber 18:00 Uhr unter der Woche ist berufsbedingt immer ein wenig schwierig. Vielleicht klappt's ja doch das eine oder andere mal.


----------



## Der-Gipser (16. April 2009)

Nachtrag zu Yburg:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yburg

Ich hoffe jetzt wissen Alle wo die Yburg liegt!
Gruß vom Fuße der Yburg
Gipser


----------



## PladdinMaddin (19. April 2009)

Ich kann die Tour YBurg - Winterberg - Zimmerplatz - Bühlertal  sehr empfehlen. Letzte Woche gefahren. Schöne Strecke


----------



## Schwarzwaldbike (22. April 2009)

n41t schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> yburg..... ist des die burg bei achern, bühl etc inner nähe??
> 
> - n41t


 
Das dürfte die Burg Windeck sein....


----------



## Der-Gipser (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo, alle eingeschlafen oder das Bike am A....?
Ich war letzte Woche in Kirchzarten wer noch?
Welche Strecke seid ihr gefahren?
Wie hat es Euch gefallen?
Mal wieder hier ein bisschen Leben einhauchen.
Habt Ihr Bilder gemacht?

Gruß Michael


----------



## chrisle (28. Juni 2009)

Doch doch, fahre Regelmäßig mit jemandem der auch hier angemeldet ist.
Versuchen dieses Jahr so viele Gipfel im Nordschwarzwald wie möglich zu "erklimmen". Donnerstag sind wir die Strecke Lichtental, Scherrhof, Rote Lache Nachtigall gefahren. 

Bilder hab ich keine


----------



## hömma (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch mal dem Rat des Gipsers gefolgt und habe ein paar Mal die Yburg erklommen (zuletzt vorgestern bei traumhaftem Wetter). Nach nem ordentlichen Steak, 2 Hofbräu und nem Topfenstrudel fällt es aber garnicht so leicht, sich wieder von der Terrasse loszureißen! 

Zweirad Fuhr in Sinzheim soll ja auch jeden Mittwoch Abend Touren um den Fremersberg und die Yburg anbieten. War da schonmal jemand bei? Wollte evtl. morgen mal versuchen, mich zeitig von der Arbeit loszureissen, um mitzufahren...

@chrisle: Meld dich doch mal, wenn ihr mal wieder ne Runde fahrt


----------



## Der-Gipser (30. Juni 2009)

So jetzt einen Trail-Tip unter Insidern: (Nur geübte Trailfahrer)

Wenn du die Yburg zum Tor rausfährst, über den Parkplatz, nach der Linkskurve kommt nach ca. 100 Metern ein kleiner Weg rechts ab (vorsicht Treppenstufen). Den fährst du runter. Wenn Dir das zu gefährlich ist, dann brauchst du nicht weiterlesen. 
Unten über die Straße weiter den Trail runter (leicht felsig und rutschig). Bis ganz runter auf den normalen Waldweg (Sommerseitenweg Sitzbank). So jetzt wird es noch happiger.
Über die Straße und den Trail weiter. Jetzt kommt eine Gabelung.
Rechts geht es direkt auf den Rebland-Trimdichpfad (felsige Absätze, steil und Achtung auf die Schaltung (Schaltauge)). 
Links geht es relativ easy weiter aber dann!!! felsige ausgewaschene Absätze, sandig, kurvig. Unten angekommen rechts weiterfahren direkt zum Rebland Trimmdichpfad.

So jetzt noch eine große persönliche Bitte:
Nie ohne Helm oder Alleine, viel zu gefährlich.
Vorsicht Wanderer kommen öfters entgegen mit folgendem Kommentar: "Hier kann man nicht runterfahren", immer freundlich bleiben sonst gibt es Schläge von mir.

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will Schläge vom Gipser  
Werd ich mich mir mal ansehen,  klingt aber Hardtail untauglich.
Allgemein sind um die Yburg rum massig enge Singletrails, die alle lohnenswert sind! Da ist für jeden Fahrer etwas dabei.

Wollten heute eh Richtung Korbmattfelsen - Yburg - Petersee (schade das man da nicht baden darf .. bei dem Wetter würd ich vom Rad glatt reinspringen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (30. Juni 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Wenn du die Yburg zum Tor rausfährst, über den Parkplatz, nach der Linkskurve kommt nach ca. 100 Metern ein kleiner Weg rechts ab (vorsicht Treppenstufen).



Den bin ich auch schon mal gefahren, allerdings danach dann auf die Straße abgebogen und unten an der Kreuzung dann in die Serpentinentrails abgebogen, da der weiterführende Weg von oben gesehen jetzt nicht so spannend aussah. Aber wenn ich das jetzt hier lese, scheint das ja doch ganz interessant zu werden...

Ist das technisch anspruchsvoller als das Stück am Tor gleich rechts bzw. unten die Serpentinen?


----------



## Der-Gipser (30. Juni 2009)

Jo Mann,
es ist wesentlich steiler und anspruchsvoller als der Weg rechts am Ausgang der Yburg auf den Chaisenplatz oder den Erwin Basler Weg, so heißt der Zickzacktrail ab Sommerseitenweg hinunter Richtung Neuweier. 
Hardtail?-, nur für Freaks mit jahrelangem Leistungsturnen (Saltos und Rollen)im Rücken wie ich! Ihr könnt da gerne mal Runterfahren. Ich rate aber wenn es dann steiler wird abzusteigen und und sich beim hinunterlaufen einen Weg suchen. Wichtig ist hier auch Geschwindigkeit (Flow) sonst bleibst du mit dem Vorderrad zwischen den Felsen hängen. Untenraus wird es sandiger mit zwei bis drei Spitzkehren.

Also, Vorsicht und nichts übertreiben.
Bin halt schon ä bissl älter!

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mit der Helmkamera ein paar Aufnahmen machen und Einstellen (aber nicht wenn es über 30 Grad hat).

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (30. Juni 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Jo Mann,
> es ist wesentlich steiler und anspruchsvoller als der Weg rechts am Ausgang der Yburg auf den Chaisenplatz oder den Erwin Basler Weg, so heißt der Zickzacktrail ab Sommerseitenweg hinunter Richtung Neuweier.
> Hardtail?-, nur für Freaks mit jahrelangem Leistungsturnen (Saltos und Rollen)im Rücken wie ich! Ihr könnt da gerne mal Runterfahren. Ich rate aber wenn es dann steiler wird abzusteigen und und sich beim hinunterlaufen einen Weg suchen. Wichtig ist hier auch Geschwindigkeit (Flow) sonst bleibst du mit dem Vorderrad zwischen den Felsen hängen. Untenraus wird es sandiger mit zwei bis drei Spitzkehren.
> 
> ...


mach das mal, bin gespannt
wir fahren in einer stunde los richtung peterssee !


----------



## Der-Gipser (30. Juni 2009)

Kannst dort zum Baden gehen.
Ist bekannt als FKK Badesee!
Kann sein, dass ich auch noch Richtung Petersee unterwegs bin, mal schauen.
Aber nicht zum baden) nur so zum scha.. äh biken.

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (30. Juni 2009)

ist aber nicht erlaubt, oder? also das baden..nich das FKK.


vielleicht sieht man sich ja. du erkennst uns daran das wir alle keine hosen an haben


----------



## Der-Gipser (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meistens gelbe Schwimmflossen an, weil man damit besser durch die Pfützen biken kann)
Nee ich glaube ich fahre heute mal ganz in "Hellblau" (persönlicher Sponsor).
Also ich habe gerade geschaut die Temperaturen werden angenehmer,
D. h. ich geh dann mal. Heute ungepflegt und unrasiert.
Vielleicht sieht man sich! Also "Hellblau" (Maxit).
Einfach Gipser rufen OK.


----------



## chrisle (30. Juni 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Ich habe meistens gelbe Schwimmflossen an, weil man damit besser durch die Pfützen biken kann)
> Nee ich glaube ich fahre heute mal ganz in "Hellblau" (persönlicher Sponsor).
> Also ich habe gerade geschaut die Temperaturen werden angenehmer,
> D. h. ich geh dann mal. Heute ungepflegt und unrasiert.
> ...




wir sind heute leicht zu erkennen, 5 er runde 2 frauen 3 männer. bedingt durch die weibliche teilnahme schieben wir vermutlich nur die räder


----------



## Der-Gipser (30. Juni 2009)

Von wo wird gestartet?


----------



## chrisle (30. Juni 2009)

Überm SWR, oben auf der Kuppe, da sind 2 Kliniken (Nexus/AOK) da geht ein Trail hoch Richtung Yburg, Korbmattfelsen usw.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (30. Juni 2009)

chrisle schrieb:


> Überm SWR, oben auf der Kuppe, da sind 2 Kliniken (Nexus/AOK) da geht ein Trail hoch Richtung Yburg, Korbmattfelsen usw.!



19:45h ca.


----------



## Der-Gipser (30. Juni 2009)

Wie, ihr kommt mit dem "Auto" zum Tiergarten (so heißt die Kuppe)?
Mal schauen ich halte Ausschau ab Golfplatz


----------



## chrisle (30. Juni 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Wie, ihr kommt mit dem "Auto" zum Tiergarten (so heißt die Kuppe)?
> Mal schauen ich halte Ausschau ab Golfplatz



nö sind aber "3 parteien" die alle aus unterschiedlichen richtungen kommen
wir treffen uns "bei mir" wollte nur meine adresse hier nicht vor aller welt offenbaren


----------



## Der-Gipser (30. Juni 2009)

Würde ich auch nicht.
Alles klar und viel Spass.
Ich bin so gegen 19:50 oberhalb des Golfplatzes da wo es zum Petersee geht oder nach Varnhalt ihr könnt ja die Strasse ein Stück hoch fahren ich warte mal dort eine Weile.


----------



## Rebell-78 (1. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> So jetzt einen Trail-Tip unter Insidern: (Nur geübte Trailfahrer)
> 
> Wenn du die Yburg zum Tor rausfährst, über den Parkplatz, nach der Linkskurve kommt nach ca. 100 Metern ein kleiner Weg rechts ab (vorsicht Treppenstufen). Den fährst du runter. Wenn Dir das zu gefährlich ist, dann brauchst du nicht weiterlesen.
> Unten über die Straße weiter den Trail runter (leicht felsig und rutschig). Bis ganz runter auf den normalen Waldweg (Sommerseitenweg Sitzbank). So jetzt wird es noch happiger.
> ...





Hy Gipser,

hast Du morgen Zeit ? 



Gruß

Reb


----------



## Der-Gipser (1. Juli 2009)

Hi, komme gerade von Fremersberg und Yburg.
Morgen werde ich vorausichtlich mit dem Ski-Club Yburg Varnhalt um 18:00 ab Brunnen über der Kirche eine Runde drehen. Ist aber noch nicht sicher. 
Gäste sind immer willkommen. Volker fährt auch mit.

Gipser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PladdinMaddin (5. Juli 2009)

wie siehts aus ? habt ihr mal Lust auf eine Tour ?
Hab nen neuen Trail gefunden. Von dem Schartenberg Aussichtsturm geht direkt dahinter ein steiler Weg runter. werde jetzt aber auf dem Winterberg hochfahren


----------



## Der-Gipser (5. Juli 2009)

Hi,
meinst du den direkt nach vorne über den Felsen oder den Zick-zack Trail auf der Seite?
Neu ist keiner von beiden, höchstens für Dich 
Ich kann nur eins dazu sagen:
"Vorsicht", denn dort am Schartenberg werden öfters Glasscherben verbuddelt.
Nicht fair, nicht fein, ist aber so.
Mit Winterberg meinst du sicher Wintereck (Bildeiche).
Übrigens, gehts dort in Richtung Kohlbergwiese, ein tolles Ausflugslokal.

Gruß Gipser


----------



## Chaoskrieger (8. Juli 2009)

hey chrisle, ich wohn zwar in bühl aber bike ab und zu mit PladdinMaddin (ja, auch im forum kennen gelernt )

können ja mal zu 3. biken gehen

wenn du willst kannst du mich ja in icq adden :225693689


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2009)

hab kein icq 
aber können natürlich mal zusammen biken - wir fahren zzt sogar auch zu dritt alle ausm forum 
einfach pn


----------



## Der-Gipser (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Chrisle, 
Donnerstag-Tour mit dem Ski-Club 18:00 war richtig "heiss"
Ich glaube soviel Wasser habe ich ganz selten beim Biken gebraucht. 
Am Samstag und Sonntag war ich wieder mit meinem Junior unterwegs.
Wollte eigentlich Heute mal wieder Richtung Fremersberg.
Aber das Wetter spielt verrückt. Deshalb hänge ich hier vor der Kiste.
Mal schauen wenn Morgen das Wetter hält bin ich bestimmt unterwegs.

Gruß Gipser


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hi Chrisle,
> Donnerstag-Tour mit dem Ski-Club 18:00 war richtig "heiss"
> Ich glaube soviel Wasser habe ich ganz selten beim Biken gebraucht.
> Am Samstag und Sonntag war ich wieder mit meinem Junior unterwegs.
> ...



Das Wetter ist echt verrückt!

Montag sind wir Oos-Tal bis Scherrhof gefahren, gestern die Merkurrunde 
Ich würd mich dir ja mal anschließen, aber als ich dich neulich im Wald den Berg hochrasen gesehen habe, wusste ich das dir mit mir nur langweilig sein kann  Ernsthaft, das war beängstigend..


----------



## Der-Gipser (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Chrisl, 

quatsch, nein ist doch halb so wild.
Wenn ich mit anderen Biker fahre (auch mit meinem Junior), passe ich mich immer denen an. 
Nur wenn ich wirklich alleine fahre bin ich etwas schneller unterwegs.

Gipser


----------



## hömma (9. Juli 2009)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, das war beängstigend..



Kann ich bestätigen!  Aus der Tiefe des Waldes kam er angeschossen...bergauf!  Wir wussten gleich: Das kann nur der Gipser sein, sein Ruf eilt ihm voraus!!


----------



## Der-Gipser (9. Juli 2009)

Ho,ho,ho
von draußen, vom Walde komm ich her ich will euch sagen mein Bike ist halt nicht so schwer! "Carbon statt Kondition"
Kennt Ihr den Werbespott von Graubünden.CH mit den sprechenden Steinböcken
Einfach Link folgen und auf "Sprechende Steinböcke und Biker" klicken.
Echt cool!
http://www.graubuendentv.com/index.cfm?event=page.index

Gipser


----------



## PladdinMaddin (9. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hi,
> meinst du den direkt nach vorne über den Felsen oder den Zick-zack Trail auf der Seite?
> Neu ist keiner von beiden, höchstens für Dich
> Ich kann nur eins dazu sagen:
> ...




Ich mein den über den Felsen. Und ich meine Winterberg... Das ist der Berg hinter der YBurg. Man kann vom Zimmerplatz hochfahren.
Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, da werd ich mal die Hornsigrinde packen
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Baden-Badener,

hab´ hier mal mitgelesen und richtig Lust bekommen, mal wieder in unbekanntem Terrain zu radln (obwohl mein Vater ein paar Jahre in Sinzheim am Fremersberg gewohnt hat, habe ich es nie mit dem Bike dorthin geschafft) Habt ihr evtl. Lust mal zu einer größeren Tour einzuladen? Ich denke da so an die Brasilianer und die Northwood Cycler, insofern wäre euer Revier ja eigentlich zentral gelegen ...


----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2009)

Ha, die Brasilianer haben die Yburg schon lange unterwandert 

Wie schaut es eigentlich auf der anderen Talseite aus? Also Battert-Merkur, gibt es da lohnende Trails?


----------



## Der-Gipser (10. Juli 2009)

Hi, da kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.
Muss ich vom Rebland durch die Stadt radeln um dahin zu kommen.
Für mich zu umständlich.
Ich spreche leider kein portugisisch um mich mit Brasilianer zu unterhalten)

Gruß Gipser


----------



## hömma (10. Juli 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Habt ihr evtl. Lust mal zu einer größeren Tour einzuladen?



Ich kann jetzt natürlich nicht im Namen der gesamten sich hier langsam formierenden Baden-Baden-Community sprechen, aber grundsätzlich halte ich das für ne tolle Idee...

Morgen fahren Chrisle und ich mit unseren zwar besseren, aber konditionell unterlegenen Hälften eine Tour. Ich denke, da ist es für beide Seiten nicht sonderlich befriedigend, wenn sich noch ein paar Uphill-Streber und Überall-Runterfahrer anschließen!  Wir müssen da auch ein bisschen an den Hausfrieden denken! 

Ist für Sonntag zufällig eine Tour geplant?



Eike. schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich auf der anderen Talseite aus? Also Battert-Merkur, gibt es da lohnende Trails?



Am Dienstag bin ich mit Chrisle und Rolf (weiss den Forumsnamen leider nicht ) eine Runde über den Merkur gefahren. Bei dem einzigen lohnenden Trail, den ich da kenne, haben wir leider den Einstieg verpennt (trotz gelber Raute). Soll aber nicht heißen, dass es hier nicht noch mehr Trails gibt...

Am Battert und Hardtberg habe ich den einen oder anderen Trail auch schon entdeckt, aber da ich mangels Alternativen bisher meistens mit weiblichem Anhang unterwegs war, konnte ich leider noch nicht jedem schmalen Pfad folgen, der mir da so über den Weg kam.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Juli 2009)

hömma schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt natürlich nicht im Namen der gesamten sich hier langsam formierenden Baden-Baden-Community sprechen, aber grundsätzlich halte ich das für ne tolle Idee...



Dann lade(t) doch mal ein - Sonntags wäre mir am liebsten. Einfach 'ne nette Tour 2-3 h mit gesundem Trail-Anteil, kein Alpencross und auch keine Freeride-Tour - wenn's nach mir geht...


----------



## Der-Gipser (10. Juli 2009)

Hi ihr nicht so anspruchsvoll fahrenwollenden Biker,

leider bin ich am Sonntag in Altensteig bei einem MTB Marathon gemeldet, sonst hätte ich euch gerne eine Tour hier für Sonntag angeboten.
Nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht. 
Muss ich aber noch abklären.
Wir könnten uns in Neuweier am Kirchplatz treffen falls gewünscht.
Hier eine meiner Touren wie ich sie schon oft gefahren bin.

"Die Tour führt durch die Weinberge entlang des Bühler-Tals bis auf die Badener Höhe.
Anschließend streifen wir die Höhen des Murgtals bevor es in rasanter Abfahrt vorbei an herrlichen Wasserfällen hinab nach Geroldsau geht. Nach dem Anstieg entlang des Panoramaweges haben wir herrliche Blicke auf Baden-Baden, dem Rheintal und die Vogesen. 
Jetzt haben wir schon die Yburg, unser abschließendes Ziel, vor Augen. Dort werden wir noch eine kleine Pause machen und weitere herrliche Ausblicke genießen bevor wir wieder auf der Straße oder über knackige Singletrails zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkehren."

Tourlänge ca 3-4 Stunden, 1100 Höhenmeter, ca 43 km.
70% Waldwege, 20% gut fahrbare Trails, 10% schwierigere Trails.
Tour ist für geübte Biker also Konditionsstufe 2 von 5.
Helm ist auf jedenfall Pflicht.
Rucksack wäre nicht schlecht (Regenjacke, Trinkblase, Notfallsett usw).
2-3 Wasserstellen zum auffüllen der Flaschen gibt es ab der hälfte der Strecke genügend.
Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Wäre diese Tour ok?

Gruß Gipser


----------



## hömma (10. Juli 2009)

Hast du diese malerisch beschriebene Tour zufällig auch als gpx-Track parat?  ...dann kann man diesen Sonntag gern mal zu einer schönen Tour "einladen" (wusste nicht, dass das hier so formell geschehen muss).

Nee mal im Ernst: Ich weiß nicht, ob es so viel bringt, wenn ich ne Tour organisiere, wo ich mich doch selbst kaum hier auskenne! Würde mich aber gern einer anschließen!


----------



## Der-Gipser (10. Juli 2009)

HI Hömma, Chrisle und andere, 

das packt ihr doch oder?
GPX Track, was ist das?
Kann man das essen?
Schmeckt gut oder?
Brauche ich doch nicht.
Kenn mich schon a bissl aus.
Bin halt älter)
Tourbeschreibung hatte ich bei meiner letzten Tour vor 3 Wochen auf die Einladung geschrieben. Biker waren aus ganz BW.
War für ein Firmen-Insentiv.

Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (10. Juli 2009)

Hab noch was gefunden bei meinen Freunden vom Team Rebland
Tour von Freudenstadt bis nach Bühl
http://mtb-news.info/index.php?page=178

Gipser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> ... Wäre diese Tour ok?
> 
> Gruß Gipser



Jep! Am 19. Juli? Komme notfalls auch alleine...


----------



## PladdinMaddin (11. Juli 2009)

1100 Höhenmeter ist schon ein Ding. Aber die Tourbeschreibung hört sich gut an. 
Wenn nicht so schnell gefahren wird, also ich mein Bergauf, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. Juli 2009)

Hi Gipser,

wir haben uns zw. 11-12 oben an Badener Höhe kurz vor der Hütte gesehen?! Kann das sein?

Du bist runter mit ein Genius aus PET Faser und ich bin hoch


----------



## Der-Gipser (11. Juli 2009)

Hi Rebell, 

leider nicht.
Ich fahre morgen in Altensteig einen 100 km Marathon.
Da glaube ich kaum, dass ich heute noch auf der Badener Höhe war.
Also Sorry.
Aber nächste Woche würde ich gerne die Tour machen.
Muss ich aber noch terminlich abgleichen ob Samstag oder Sonntag.
Samstag wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten.
Anschließend Abschluss auf der Yburg ist cool!

Gruß Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (11. Juli 2009)

Hi PladdinMaddin und Andere,

Tempo richtet sich immer nach dem schwächsten Biker.
Fair fährt vor!
OK?
Wir wollen keinen Davonfahrweltmeister ermitteln.
Einfach nur Biken zum geniessen auch ä bissl langsamer.
Wer Lust hat und sich bisher noch nicht an so etwas getraut hat kann mit.
Die Strecke ist so gewählt, dass man fast jederzeit umkehren kann.
Und das Beste ist: Es geht dann nur noch abwärts direkt zum Ausgangspunkt.
Also wer sich überfordert fühlt kann abfahren (easy way down).
Nur keine Angst.
Ich hoffe die letzten Zweifler sind nun überzeugt?
Wenn möglich würde ich gerne Samstag oder Sonntag ca 10:00 Uhr abfahren.

Gruß Gipser


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> ... Samstag wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten.
> Anschließend Abschluss auf der Yburg ist cool!
> 
> Gruß Gipser



Wenn Flohmarktwetter (= Bikewetter) ist, dann kann ich diesen Samstag leider nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PladdinMaddin (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für Sonntag da ich am Sa. auch nicht kann


----------



## Der-Gipser (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche noch ein oder zwei Personen die mir mein schönes Bike putzten.
Bin gestern Marathon (90 km 1800 hm) gefahren.
Regen, Matsch, rauf, runter, keine Möglichkeit zur Erholung aber trotzdem war es super.
Ok. wenn die meisten nur Sonntags können werden wir wahrscheinlich Sonntag fahren.
Seid Ihr alle Schönwetterfahrer oder ist euch das Wetter (fast) egal?
Abfahrt wie gehabt 10:00 Uhr Neuweier Kirche (Parkplatz) oder früher?
Wir können aber auch früher weg wegen der Familie usw.
Früher Vogel fängt den Wurm)


Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (13. Juli 2009)

Einladung ergeht an Alle Biker die hier vorbeischauen.
Wie gesagt es braucht keiner Angst zu haben, dass er schräg angeschaut wird.
Dafür sorge ich schon)
Also Schwarzspecht, PladdinMaddin, Rebell 78, Hömma, Chrisle, Eike und andere meldet euch.
Ihr könnt auch gerne noch Freunde mitbringen die auch Lust am Biken haben.
So lernt man sich auch persönlich kennen.

Gipser


----------



## Eike. (13. Juli 2009)

Ich komme auch gerne mit, Samstag oder Sonntag ist wurscht aber ich brauch entweder einen Treffpunkt den ich mit der Bahn erreichen kann oder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Karlsruhe. Früher als 10 aber sicher nicht, ist schließlich Wochenende


----------



## Der-Gipser (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Eike, 

hey Leute, soll ich Euch ein Taxi schicken?)
Frag mal Schwarzspecht, der ist doch aus deiner Ecke oder?.
Möglichkeit wäre B.-Baden Steinbach "Rebland Haltestelle KVV".
Von dort nach Neuweier Kirche ca. 2 km (für Euch ein Kinderspiel).
Oder bring doch einen Kumpel mit der Auto fährt.
Macht doch Fahrgemeinschaften usw.
Lasst Euch was einfallen.

Gipser


----------



## hömma (14. Juli 2009)

Sonntag klingt bis jetzt ganz gut. Früher als 10Uhr finde ich aber auch nicht prickelnd. 

@Eike: Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Bahnhof 
BAD. Können von da aus zusammen rüberradeln.


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2009)

Hey so war das nicht gemeint. Ich hab kein Problem damit von der nächstgelegenen S-Bahnhaltestelle ein paar km zu fahren. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ein Treffpunkt irgendwo oben aufm Berg oder ganz hinten im Tal nicht so geschickt wäre  Wo ist denn diese Neuweier Kirche? Ich kann mit der Bahn um 9:30 in Bühl sein, das müsste dann ja bis 10 zu schaffen sein?
Oder kannst du mich von Karlsruhe aus mitnehmen Wolfgang?

@hömma:
Das wär natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber von BAD ist das schon ein Stück oder? Wie lange braucht man da damit ich weis wann ich da sein müsste?


----------



## hömma (14. Juli 2009)

Kann sein, dass ich mich jetzt vertue... aber ich glaube, es waren ziemlich genau 10km bis nach Neuweier. Chrisle und ich sind die Strecke am Sonntag gefahren, als wir mit unseren Damen auf die Yburg gefahren sind. Ich müsste ansonsten zuhause nochmal den Tacho auslesen...

Aber wo ich jetzt drüber nachdenke: Ich werde mir mit Sicherheit eh die Lunge auf der 1100hm-Tour auskotzen. Weiss nicht, ob das so klug ist, dann noch 20km An- und Abfahrt draufzupacken! 

Ich kann dich natürlich auch mit'm Kombi mitnehmen!


----------



## Der-Gipser (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

tut mir leid aber Sonntag geht nicht.
Mein Schwager hat Taufe. Ich habe gewusst es kommt was dazwischen.
OK wie wäre es dann mit Samstag?
Geht jetzt nur Samstags oder die Woche darauf sorry!
Ihr könnt doch mit der S4 nach Steinbach fahren und spart 10 km Bundesstrasse.
Von Steinbach Stadtbahnhaltestelle nach Neuweier ca 2 km.
Du fährst nach Steinbach rein über die Ampel. Dann immer geradeaus ca 2 km bis Ortsmitte Neuweier Kirche. Ohne Stress zum fahren. Fast eben easy to find!

Gipser


----------



## hömma (14. Juli 2009)

Samstag wäre bei mir auch OK, aber bitte nicht früher als 10 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2009)

Samstag muss ich noch abchecken, habe da aber definitiv kein Auto (@ Eike) ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Juli 2009)

Also, ich klinke mich mal für Samstag Vormittag aus: kein Auto, kein Wetter, ...
Vielleicht klappts ja nä. oder übernä. WE,

@ EIKE: Vorschlag für Alternativprogramm: Dichtungswechsel Psylo SL ;-)


----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn sich nicht alle Wetterfrösche kollektiv irren (soll ja auch vorkommen) wirds das ganze Wochenende ziemlich übel. Naja ein anderes mal. Schade ich hab mir extra noch das KVV Sommerticket geholt und jetzt schiffts am Wochenende.

@Wolfgang
Ich hab noch nix festes geplant


----------



## Der-Gipser (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

tut mir echt Leid mit dem Wetter.
Also alles gecancelt.
Wir können das gerne auf nächste Woche verschieben.
Wäre letzte Möglichkeit.
Ab 31.07 bin ich für 7 Tage auf einer Trans-Alp .
Ich hoffe es schauen alle hier rein sonst wartet vielleicht jemand an der Kirche im strömenden Regen .

OK
Bis demnächst
Gipser


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Wäre letzte Möglichkeit.
> Ab 31.07 bin ich für 7 Tage auf einer Trans-Alp



Wirst ja wiederkommen, oder?


@ Eike: Das wäre ja ein Ding, würde dann auch deinen Namen in die Psylo eingravieren!!! Zu dir oder zu mir ....


----------



## hömma (17. Juli 2009)

Ja schade, dass es morgen sprichwörtlich ins Wasser fällt! Aber ne Tour mit stundenlangem Dauerregen ist auch nix für mich! Ich hoffe, morgen bleibt's mal kurz zwischendurch trocken, damit ich wenigstens ne kleine Alibirunde am Battert drehen kann.

Nächstes Wochenende geht's bei mir leider nicht. Da bin ich unterwegs...


----------



## chrisle (18. Juli 2009)

mit hömma würde ich an eurer stelle nicht fahren, der hat mich jetzt überredet mein hardtail zu verscherbeln und auf fully umzurüsten 
aber nachdem wir wieder mal am korbmattfelsen den single trail runter gefahren sind, war ich dann auch überzeugt


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2009)

Der Zug ist bei mir längst abgefahren  Mir würden allerdings auch Stellen einfallen die besser zur Fully-Überzeugung taugen als der Korbmattenfelsen. Falls du dir doch wieder unsicher wirst fahr mal den Brudesweg von der Hahnfalzhütte bei Bad Herrenalb


----------



## chrisle (18. Juli 2009)

Ist nur ärgerlich, hab mein Cube LTD Race erst seit 400KM und ist echt ein tolles Bike.
Überlege ob ich einfach nur den Rahmen verkaufe und einen Cube AMS Rahmen verbaue oder ob ich das Bike verkaufe und mir ein neues hole. 

Keine Ahnung wie der Wertverlust ist bzw. wie viel man für den Rahmen bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike010 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

komme aus Bühl/Ottersweier. Bin neu im Forum und suche Leute mit den ich ein wenig mit fahren kann. Allein fahren ist öde. Außerdem bin ich immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails. 
Bisher fahren ich nur an der Burg Windeck und Brandmatt/Sand/ rum und muss mal andere 
Trails sehen.

Wann ist denn die nächste Tour an der Y-Burg geplant? Könnte auch unter der Woche mal ab 18:00 Uhr. Wie sieht es aus?

Axo fahre Hardtail mit 100 mm als werde ich runter etwas länger brauchen 

Hoch bin ich auch kein Sprinter mit meinen 90 kg... die wollen bewägt werden.

Wer lust hat nächste Woche ne Runde drehen bescheid sagen. Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, wer fährt mit?

Am Donnerstag 18:00 in Varnhalt am Brunnen über der Kirche.
So ca 1,5 Stunden.
Route mal schauen vielleicht Richtung Fremersberg, Yburg oder Kohlbergwies.
Je nach Wunsch.
Sind ein paar Biker aus Neuweier, Varnhalt und warsch. Kartung dabei.
Also wer Lust hat kommt.
Vielleicht ergibt sich dort etwas für das Wochenende.
So und ich fahre jetzt gleich ins Höhengebiet (Richtung Badener Höhe) Höhenmeter für Trans Alp fressen Pffffffff.

Gruß Gipser


----------



## bike010 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi Gipser,

wäre am Donnerstag dabei.

Über wieviel HM u. KM reden wir ungefähr?

Nur das ich ne Vorstellung habe ob die Kondition reicht ^^.

Bis dann



Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sebastian, 

toll dass du dich uns anschließen willst.
Also vielleicht so 500 hm und 15 - 20 km je nach Laune.
Wenn du nicht mehr kannst bestimmst du den Ablauf.
Wir können die Route so wählen, dass du  jederzeit wieder abfahren kannst ohne Steigungen bis zum Ausgangspunkt.
Kommst du mit dem PKW oder mit dem Bike?

Gruß Gipser


----------



## bike010 (20. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend,

ok ich denke das sollte in nem normalen Tempo kein Thema sein.

Schaffen tu ich auf jeden fall max. 50 km u. ca. 1400 hm. In einem gemütlichen Tempo versteht sich.

Die Stecke ist ähnlich wie zur Burg Windeck da sind es auch ca. 25 km also ehr ne kurze Tour.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich rüber bike sind ja ca. 10 km schätze ich. Mal sehen oder ich muss den Kofferraum leer räumen.  

Bin an dem Tag in Frankfurt mit 18 Uhr sollte hin hauen außer ich komme in Stau. 

Freu mich auf den Donnerstag

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sebastian, 

OK bis Donnerstag.
Sollte ich nicht dabei sein (kann ja mal vorkommen), einfach an Volker (großer glatzköpfiger Enddreißiger) wenden oder sagen "der Gipser hat mich geschickt"
Trinkflasche nicht vergessen ich glaube es wird warm.
Hömma und Chrissl, was ist mit euch?
Kommt ihr mit?

Gruß Gipser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (22. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> OK bis Donnerstag.
> Sollte ich nicht dabei sein (kann ja mal vorkommen), einfach an Volker (großer glatzköpfiger Enddreißiger) wenden oder sagen "der Gipser hat mich geschickt"
> ...



Morgen,

18h ist zu früh (denke das gilt für beide)
Außerdem bekomme ich heute oder morgen wohl meinen neuen Fully Rahmen - da muss schleunigst alles drangeschraubt werden 
Danach muss ein Treffen her!


----------



## bike010 (22. Juli 2009)

Moin,

woher soll ich wissen ob Du da bist kenne Dich ja gar nicht? 

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Wir können das gerne auf nächste Woche verschieben



Bei uns ist dieses WE "Das Fest" - ich werde wohl Sonntag zum Klassikfrühstück gehen. Also fällt die Tour für mich aus. Du darfst mich (uns) aber gerne nach deiner Alpentour noch mal einladen.

Viel Spaß
Wolfgang


----------



## hömma (22. Juli 2009)

chrisle schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> 18h ist zu früh (denke das gilt für beide)
> Außerdem bekomme ich heute oder morgen wohl meinen neuen Fully Rahmen - da muss schleunigst alles drangeschraubt werden
> Danach muss ein Treffen her!



So sieht's aus... Chrisle kriegt nen Rahmen und ich darf ihn zusammenschrauben!  Nee Quatsch, wird bestimmt lustig und angesichts der Wettervorhersage wahrscheinlich auch die bessere Alternative! 18h ist meistens eh etwas schwierig. Bin am Wochenende leider durchgehend betrunken (Firmenfeier + JGA), aber für nächste Woche kann man ne gemeinsame Tour mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## bike010 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

geht überhaupt noch jemand morgen fahren?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ich glaube bevor wir einmal einen gemeinsamen Termin finden fällt Weihnachten und Neujahr auf einen Tag.)

Ich fahre morgen auf jedenfall (falls das Wetter es zulässt).
Falls es dir zu unsicher ist können wir den Termin auch gerne verschieben.
Bei mir geht aber ab nächster Woche 14 Tage nichts.

Gruß Gipser


----------



## bike010 (22. Juli 2009)

Servus,

also ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!! Außer es regnet in strömen. 

Allerdings wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn wir 19:00 uhr sagen könnten. 

Ist das möglich? Dann würde auch noch ein Freund mit kommen.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (22. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber ich muss spätestens 20:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## bike010 (22. Juli 2009)

OK dann bleibt es wie besprochen bei 18:00 Uhr.

Bis morgen dann...

Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sebastian, 
es ist kurz nach 16:00 und es beginnt zu regnen.
Falls du trotzdem kommen willst melde dich kurz.
Wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich nach Varnhalt.

Gipser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (23. Juli 2009)

Wetter wird besser Sonne scheint also bis 18:00 in Varnhalt

Gipser


----------



## bike010 (23. Juli 2009)

Servus Gipser,

leider hat es mir heute natürlich ausgerechnet nicht auf 18:00 Uhr gereicht.

Bei den letzten zwei Kunden bin ich in Frankfurt aufgehalten wurden.

So das ich erst um 18:45 Uhr zuhause war! Ich hab mich die zwei Stunden zurück auf der Fahrt echt zu tode geärgert!

Sorry!

Bin dann um s19:15 Uhr allein richtung Burg Windeck gefahren! Musste mich abreagieren! 

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja am WE?

Beziehungsweis hat jemand lust am WE zu biken? Soll ja primo Wetter geben !!!!!!!!

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sebastian, macht nichts.
Ich war trotzdem ca 2 Stunden biken.
Auf Fremersberg, Korbmattenfelsenhütte und Yburg.
WE, kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen.
Normalerweise jeden Tag aber wenn- dann meistens kurzfristig.
Wir bleiben in Kontakt.

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (23. Juli 2009)

So alle teile am neuen Rahmen - morgen wird probegefahren


----------



## Der-Gipser (24. Juli 2009)

Hast du auch alles festgeschraubt?
Ich habe noch Stützräder von einem Kinderfahrrad .
Den Fahrradständer würde ich wegen der ästhetik aber weglassen  
Na denn viel Spass beim Crashtest
Falls alles schief läuft kannst du dir mein altes Fully ausleihen.

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (24. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hast du auch alles festgeschraubt?
> Ich habe noch Stützräder von einem Kinderfahrrad .
> Den Fahrradständer würde ich wegen der ästhetik aber weglassen
> Na denn viel Spass beim Crashtest
> ...



danke aber ich hoffe das passt so 
muss nur noch den fox dämpfer hinten einstellen heute...
der hömma hat spitzenarbeit geleistet


----------



## Der-Gipser (24. Juli 2009)

Hast du Ihm auch einen anständigen Stundenlohn bezahlt?


----------



## chrisle (24. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hast du Ihm auch einen anständigen Stundenlohn bezahlt?



ja in form einer pizza des besten Italieners in BAD "frizzantino"


----------



## PladdinMaddin (24. Juli 2009)

Ich will durch die Pyrenäen fahren. Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wetzi75 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Bin aus Rastatt und hab um Ebersteinburg glaub ich so ziemlich alles abgegrast. Hab den Eindruck hier kennen sich ein paar Leute ziemlich gut aus in der Gegend um Baden.
Könnte man sich evtl. nächste Woche mal irgendwo "mitranhängen" ?
Hab Nachtschicht , d.h. eigentlich ab mittags den ganzen Tag Zeit. 
grüsse...


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr Schönwetterfahrer 

War das WE so stressig, dass sich hier nichts mehr tut?
Was macht die Testfahrt mit dem neuen Rahmen?
Warum nicht über die Pyrenäen sondern durch die Pyrenäen?
Achso, es heißt ja auch nicht über den Schwarzwald sondern durch den Schwarzwald.
Aber über die Alpen! OK!
Apropo Schwarzwald, die Trans Schwarzwald ist anstrengender als eine Trans Alp.
Zu Wetzi 75: Nachts schlafe ich und Mittags muss ich noch arbeiten! 
Beste Iataliener ist im La Gondola bei Stefano
Musse du sagen grusse von Gipsa!
Habä bestes Rinderfilet mit Spaghetti Alioolio von der Welde!
Am kommenden Sonntag soll es wieder regnen.
Tja sonst noch was?
Achja Sebastian, ich kann erst wieder in 14 Tagen.
Mussä halde noch warte kapischä würde jetzt Stefano sagen.
Wo wir wieder beim besten Italiener in Baden-Baden sind.
Ambiente: Note 6. Essen: Note 1 mit Stern.

Habt ihr jetzt genug Gesprächsstoff?
Also dann!

Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. Juli 2009)

Oh ja jetzt noch Werbung

Auf der Yburg ist eine tolle Wirtschaft, da wo auch noch der Wirt schafft
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Super Essen und sehr, sehr vernünftige Preise.
So als Abschluss beim Biken.

Auch auf dem Fremersberg kann man auch toll essen, trinken und sitzen.
Nicht zu vergessen ist natürlich die Kohlbergwiese in Bühlertal unterhalb vom Plättig.
So jetzt warte ich auf Einladungen von Euch

Gipser


----------



## bike010 (27. Juli 2009)

Hey ho,

war mal am sonntag auf der yburg...war ganz lustig.

Allerdings suche ich noch verbockte trails dort oben. Ich denke gipser kennt die ja und wir sollten die mal in zwei wochen angehen...

Ansonsten war ich am samstag mal wieder den trail gen lauf/ glashütte runter fahren...kenne nichts vergleichbares!!!
Sind uns auch nur ein wanderer entgegen gekommen.  

Also bis dann ... was ist am we so geplant bei euch?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Sebastian,

um wieviel Uhr warst du am Sonntag auf der Yburg?
Ich war mit meinem Junior unterwegs auch kurz auf der Yburg (so ca.: 13:00 Uhr) und auf dem Fremersberg und auf der Korbmattenfelsenhütte und...............

Wir haben beim Bergauffahren auf den Fremersberg auch welche zersägt. Ein MT- Biker ist freiwillig abgebogen, denn er konnte die Schmach nicht ertragen, dass ihn ein 12 jähriger überholt hat
 Auch  ein Rennradfahrer war dabeiD)

Gipser


----------



## bike010 (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,

wir waren zu dritt und alle mit mtb´s. so gegen 14:00 uhr waren wir an der y burg. 

ich wäre nicht abgebogen ... manche sachen gilt es zu akzeptieren 

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (27. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Schönwetterfahrer
> 
> War das WE so stressig, dass sich hier nichts mehr tut?
> Was macht die Testfahrt mit dem neuen Rahmen?
> ...



Hallo du Hupe,

muss dir erst einmal widersprechen, die besten Pizzen in BAD gibts beim Frizzantino! Damit hab ich den HÖMMA belohnt, als er so fleissig mit mir im Wohnzimmer geschraubt hat.

Haben eben die "Probefahrt" zu dritt gemacht. Von den Kliniken Nexus/AOK den Trail hoch wo wir uns neulich getroffen hatten. Immer weiter hoch bis zu dieser Hütte (wo es rechts runter zum Peterssee geht). Dann links weiter hoch Richtung Yburg, dort aber links ab, grade aus, die letzte böse Steigung genommen und dann die Singletrails runter bis zu der Hütte oberhalb des Korbmattfelsen. Den Grastrail weiter bis man irgendwann zum Korbmatt kommt. Keine 9KM, aber immerhin 300HM. Für eine Feierabendrunde ganz ok. 

Leider fing es genau an zu regnen, als wir wieder bei mir zu Hause waren. Sorry Jungs, hoffe ihr seid gut und nicht allzu naß nach Hause gekommen 

Schade das es jetzt wieder so schnell dunkel wird. War echt haarig den Trail am Korbmatt lang zu fahren.


P.S Das Rad macht echt Spass, noch eine Kleinigkeit am Steuersatz rumfrickeln und es passt


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Chrisle,


alles Geschmacksache.
Neues vollgefedertes Bike, 300 hm, herzlich willkommen bei den "Fully-Bikeprofis"!
Dann können wir ja zusammen nächstes Jahr beim Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten starten!
Short Track wäre gerade richtig!
Kurz und knackig.

Viel Spass diese Woche beim Biken.

Gipser


----------



## hömma (27. Juli 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Schönwetterfahrer
> 
> War das WE so stressig, dass sich hier nichts mehr tut?
> ....



Hi,

ja, das WE war tatsächlich sehr stressig, aber hab es gestern Abend noch geschafft, eine kurze Entgiftungsrunde Richtung Yburg zu drehen (lecker Putenfilet in Sesampanade mit Bechamelsauce ). Bin mal deinem Trailtipp gefolgt. Den ersten Teil, bis die Straße kreuzt, kannte ich ja schon. Unten an der Gabelung hab ich dann den linken Weg genommen. Also das letzte Stück... mein lieber Herr... da muss ich wohl mal ein Fahrtechniktraining machen oder ein paar Hofbräu mehr auf der Yburg für den nötigen Mut trinken! Anschließend bin ich aber nicht rechts lang gefahren, sonder links und dann ein paar Meter weiter in einen kleinen Trail, der dann unten auf ner Waldautobahnkreuzung mündet.

Die kleine feine Feierabendrunde heute war ok, hätte nicht länger sein dürfen. Ich war klitschnass und stockduster war es sowieso wieder nach 21Uhr.


----------



## chrisle (28. Juli 2009)

hömma schrieb:


> Die kleine feine Feierabendrunde heute war ok, hätte nicht länger sein dürfen. Ich war klitschnass und stockduster war es sowieso wieder nach 21Uhr.



Weichei...


----------



## hömma (28. Juli 2009)

chrisle schrieb:


> Weichei...



Sagt der Da-kann-ich-mit-dem-Hardtail-nicht-runterfahren-Sager!


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es aus ? Jemand Lust auf eine Runde heute?

Wir könnten uns oben an Wolfsschucht treffen.
Die Trails um Ebersteinburg / Merkur fahrn oder rüber richtung Yburg?

So um 16:00? Oder auch früher.


----------



## Ricky- (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen und bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten Rad...bei der Auswahl gar nicht so leicht...

Ganz am Anfang dieses Thread habe ich gelesen, dass ihr ein paar Tipps von guten Geschäften habt ? Ich war bei Fuhr in Sinzheim und bei dem an der Hauptstrasse. Eben schaue ich noch im I-Net und nach Gebrauchten...
Nach längerem Überlegen habe ich micht entschieden, dass es ein Hardtail werden soll, da man wohl für einen guten Fully deutlich mehr zahlen muß. Bei meinem gesetzten Limit von 800.- bis 900.-  gibt es wohl eher ein etwas besseres HT aber auf keinen Fall einen guten Fully.

Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte..a) habt ihr einen guten Tipp zum Radkaufen und b) kennt ihr gute Strecken für Anfänger, gerne durch den Wald..wenn alles klappt, würde ich auch gerne noch ein Fahrtechnikkurs mitmachen, auch da wäre ein Tipp klasse...vorausgesetzt ich finde bald mein Rad...

Lieben Gruß
erstmal 
Ricky


----------



## chrisle (2. August 2009)

Ricky- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte gerne mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen und bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten Rad...bei der Auswahl gar nicht so leicht...
> 
> ...



Hi Ricky,

ich habe mir dieses Jahr 2 HT's gekauft, bin jetzt aber auf Fully umgestiegen. Mit deinem Budget bekommst du schon ordentliche Hardtails mit denen du hier auf jeden Fall Spass haben kannst. 
Strecken kann ich dir problemlos einige zeigen.

Zum Radgeschäft: 
Sehr gute Beratung bekommst du hier http://www.tonis-radstudio.com/cms/front_content.php (die HP ist nicht sehr aktuell). Da würde ich einfach mal anrufen oder hinfahren. 
Ansonsten gibt es noch den Kastner in Kuppenheim. 

Hab grad wenig Zeit, aber bei Fragen einfach los!


----------



## Ricky- (2. August 2009)

Hallo chrisle,

ich hatte mit Schrecken gelesen, dass du dir nun lieber ein Fully zugelegt hast...mit Schrecken, weil ich befürchtet habe, dass man hier doch nicht so gut mit HT fahren kann...
wobei meine erste Tour, zur Y-Burg hoch habe ich mit dem Rad meines Mannes gefahren - ohne Ferdergabel...

Bei Toni war ich auch, aber er hatte fast keine Räder mehr und die Frau dort meinte, dass es nichts mehr groß zu bestellen gäbe...

Das Geschäft in Kuppenheim kenne ich noch nicht. Werde ich gleich mal schauen, ob sie eine Homepage haben.

Das wäre klasse, wenn du mir ein paar Strecken zeigen könntest. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich bin noch Anfänger...ausserdem hat es mich auch gleich bei der ersten Tour - das war wohl in etwa die Strecke die von Gipser beschrieben wurde, von der Y-Burg herab, es stand  "steiler Wanderweg" dabei - 
mitsamt dem Rad überschlagen...ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt erstmal etwas ängstlicher sein werde, sprich eher mal absteige...
Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung...

Vielen Dank noch mal Ricky


----------



## Ricky- (4. August 2009)

Hi,  sagt mal,

fahren hier in diesem Thread auch Frauen - ist nicht immer eindeutig am Namen fest zu machen...?

Gruß
Ricky (weiblich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (4. August 2009)

Also der Hömma hat einen leichten weiblichen Touch wenn du mich fragst


----------



## Ricky- (4. August 2009)

chrisle schrieb:


> Also der Hömma hat einen leichten weiblichen Touch wenn du mich fragst


 
na klasse, wäre ja schon einmal ein Anfang.. 
und chrisle kommt von christel oder christian???  

Noch ne Frage...
ich habe ein Rad angeboten bekommen. Kennt das jemand
"Canjon sandstone"  und wenn ja wie findet ihr es?
Für 500.-?


----------



## hömma (5. August 2009)

Hör bloß nicht auf die Christel, die hat vom biken keine Ahnung! 

...kauft sich ein Fully, weil man damit ja angeblich besser die Berge runterkommt, vergisst dabei aber, dass sich der limitierende Faktor AUF dem Bike befindet! ...und empfiehlt dann auch noch Läden ohne Räder. 

@chrisle: Morgen Abend ne Runde?


----------



## Ricky- (5. August 2009)

und was wäre dein Tipp - ich meine Richtung Laden?

Also das Geschäft in Kuppenheim fand ich schon mal klasse. Die Fau war sehr nett, der Mann am Telefon auch noch,sogar nach dem ich die Reservierung storniert habe...


----------



## PladdinMaddin (6. August 2009)

Hey,

es gibt noch den Broos ind Sasbach, hab da mein Centurion gekauft.
In Sinzheim gibts es auch noch 2, den Fuhr und einen kleinen an den Hauptstraße dran


----------



## Ricky- (6. August 2009)

Hi,

..danke, bei den Drei war ich schon...

jetzt habe ich mir das Canyo gekauft. Ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen alt, ein Hardtail, aber ich habe mich sofort wohl darauf gefühlt. 

War heute die Y-Burg hoch gefahren, aber erst ab dem Trimm Dich Pfad. Müsste ich ganz von Rebland losfahren, wäre ich wohl schon ziemlich hinüber, bevor es lustig werden würde...
Aber ich werde mich steigern...das ist zumindest mein erstes Ziel.

bin mal gespannt ob ich es annähernd mal schaffen werde, da so runter zu rasen, wie die jungen Männer, die uns entgegen kamen. Wenn nicht, trete ich in einen AltenFrauenRadverein ein...


----------



## Der-Gipser (6. August 2009)

Was heisst hier junge Männer, 
die haben doch meistens schiss und trauen sich nicht so richtig ran.

Hi, bin wieder zurück.
Leider mit Krücken.
Hab mir einen Bänderriss am Sprungelenk zugelegt.
Doktor meint: Hey Gipser, mit Schiene kannst du Biken.
Und siehe da, es ist mir ein Lächeln über das Gesicht gehuscht!
So ein Schmarren, es tut noch richtig weh.
Soll einer Sagen, Männer sind wehleidig.
Der muss sowas erst mal durchmachen.
Bericht folgt später.

Kette rechts

Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (6. August 2009)

Hallo Ricky, neu hier?

Y-Burg zwar toll, aber in deinem Falle würde ich erst einmal Grundlagentraining auf "Ebenem Terrain" machen. Also erst einmal an den Rhein oder nach Bühl auf den Johannesplatz.
Wenn du dir zuviel vornimmst wirst du vielleicht frustriert das Handtuch schmeissen und dein vielleicht teures, neues Rad in der Garage lassen.
Also langsam beginnen und dann steigern.

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (7. August 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Wenn du dir zuviel vornimmst wirst du vielleicht frustriert das Handtuch schmeissen und dein vielleicht teures, neues Rad in der Garage lassen.
> Also langsam beginnen und dann steigern.
> 
> Gipser



Das kenn ich irgendwoher. Das Cube Access WLS von meiner Freundin steht auch nur rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (7. August 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes ohne Biken:

Wo geht ihr euch bei dem Wetter abkühlen?
Suche noch geeignete Stellen wo ich mit Hund hin kann. Ufer sollte nicht zu steil sein und je weniger Menschen, desto besser. 
Kennt ihr gute stellen an der Murg?


----------



## Ricky- (7. August 2009)

Hi Gipser,

ja, neu hier 



Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hallo Ricky, neu hier?
> 
> Y-Burg zwar toll, aber in deinem Falle würde ich erst einmal Grundlagentraining auf "Ebenem Terrain" machen.


 
das kommt etwa ein Tag zuspät...

Nee, mein Knie spinnt, aber Spass hat es total gemacht.

Ich bremse zwar ziemlich viel, und ich bin nicht die ganz steile Wege runter,aber immer mehr.
Nein, das passt schon...ich habe schon immer Sport gemacht und das war auch nicht ohne, also kein NW oder so. 

Aber den ganzen Berg schaffe ich noch nicht, ob das noch dieses Jahr werden wird, ist wohl eher fraglich...
Was mir tatsächlich fehlt, ist natürlich die Techniken.
Gestern kam uns ein junger Mann entgegen, der die ganz schmale Wege nahm und sein Hinterrad quassi einfach um die Kurve lüpfte...
Am Montag kann ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs mitmachen, darauf freue ich mich schon 



> Also erst einmal an den Rhein oder nach Bühl auf den Johannesplatz.


heee...das ist langweilig...



> Also langsam beginnen und dann steigern.


 
das mache ich 

@ Chrisle, vielleicht würde deine Freundin ja lieber mit Frauen fahren wollen?
Also mein Mann ist bei mir auch nicht wirklich gefordert, er fährt eher Renrad, aber doch auch wagemutiger MTB.


----------



## Der-Gipser (7. August 2009)

Hallo Ricky,

dein Knie spinnt?
Nun ich würde mal Tippen, dass dir deine Kniescheibe (Patella) schmerzt.
Das kommt vielleicht davon, dass du dich nicht richtig gedehnt hast.
Wenn du am Oberschenkel Muskeln aufbaust, solltest du sie auch vielleicht dehnen (Hüftbeuger). 
Achtung ich bin kein Arzt aber:

"Im Fall des so genannten patellofemoralen Schmerz-Syndroms sollte der Beweglichkeit der Hüftbeuger vermehrt Beachtung geschenkt werden. Dieses verbreitete Syndrom äußert sich in chronischen Schmerzen rund um die Kniescheibe, die sich etwa nach sportlicher Aktivität oder langem Sitzen verschlimmern können."

Der Junge Mann, der dir auf den Trails entgegen kommt ist vielleicht David Müller aus Varnhalt,fährt ein Rotwild Hardtail, und fährt mit einer Lizenz Rennen oder "ICH"

Was willst du denn für "Techniken"?
Ich glaube eine gesunde Grundkondition sollte an erster Stelle stehen.
Technik erlernst du auch mit der Zeit selbst schon alleine durch die Kilometer auf dem Bike. 
Du solltest "EINS" werden mit deinem Bike, dann klappts auch mit der Technik.
Willst du nach höherem Streben z.B. Marathonrennen fahren dann empfehle ich dir vielleicht einmal einen Laktattest zu machen.
Wo?, z.B.: Radlabor Freiburg http://www.radlabor.de
Übrigens, ich fahre sehr viel mit weiblicher Begleitung aus dem Rebland, auch mal ab und zu ein Rennen.

Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (7. August 2009)

Bikeläden die ich empfehlen würde (ohne Gewähr):

Fuhr in Sinzheim, Scott, Stevens, u.a. (Immer Thomas Fuhr verlangen)
Ribike in Achern, Specialized, LaPierre, u.a. www.ribike.de

Es gibt auch: Bikeläden die keine Räder im Laden haben (chronisch), andere die nur Mist erzählen und rumschwafeln oder die ich nicht kenne.

Gipser, der mit Krücken und Fußschiene fährt (fahren will)


----------



## Der-Gipser (7. August 2009)

* Fahrtechnik*

                         Die besten Bremsen sind relativ nutzlos, wenn man                         nicht die Grundlagen der Fahrtechnik beherrscht. Es                         sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass man auf steilen                         Downhills den Sattel ganz tief stellt (der wahre Sinn                         des Schnellspanners an der Sattelstütze) und das Körpergewicht                         so weit wie möglich nach hinten verlagert. Hierdurch                         wird nicht nur die Bremsleistung auf beide Räder besser                         verteilt.
                         Weiterhin sollte auch in Fleisch und Blut übergehen,                         dass man die Bremsen *feinfühlig *bedienen                         sollte. Bei abruppt gezogener Vorderbremse reagiert                         das Bike wie ein wildes Pferd und wirft den ungeschickten                         Biker (über den Lenker) ab. Auf losem Untergrund,                         wie z.B. auf Downhill Trails kann das ungewollte Blockieren                         des Vorderrades nur durch feinfühliges Bremsen verhindert                         werden. Hierzu sollte man den                             Bremsgriff maximal mit den Zeige- und Mittelfinger                             umschlingen. Hilfreich ist es auch, wenn                         man die Bremsgriffe weiter innen montiert, um "alte                         Gewohnheiten" zu unterdrücken. Dieser Tipp gilt primär                         für hydraulische Scheibenbremsen mit großen Durchmesser.                         Andere Bremsen haben wohl kaum eine derartig "brutale"                         Bremswirkung ...
                         Das Hinterrad blockiert beim Überbremsen mit dem Erfolg,                         dass das Bike nicht mehr lenkbar ist. Wer so unterwegs                         ist, der beweißt, dass er eigentlich keine Ahnung                         hat: es besteht ein höheres Pannen-Risiko, die Reifen                         sind schneller ein Fall für die Tonne, und die im                         Gelände zurück gelassenen Spuren *schaden allen                             Bikern! *Derartige Spuren sind die Argumente,                         die dazu führen, dass das Biken immer mehr eingeschränkt                         wird. Deshalb bitte stets mit                             Hirn bremsen!
                         Eine Dummheit ist es, einhändig zu fahren. Bereits                         beim leichten Bremsen wird zwangsläufig der Lenker                         verdreht und so ein Abstieg über den Lenker eingeleitet..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gipser


----------



## Ricky- (8. August 2009)

Hi Gipser,

du hast sicherlich Recht, dass die Erfahrung den größten Teil ausmacht. Da ich aber von Grund auf sehr ungeduldig bin, möchte ich dies etwas forcieren....

Das mit dem Bremsen ist interessant.
Nach etwa ein Stunde im Berg hatte ich das Gefühl den Punkt gefunden zu haben, mit dem ich das Rad optimal abgebremst bekam, so dass es weich war und ich das Gefühl hatte, alles unter Kontrolle zu haben.

Mein Knie spinnt vielleicht ( so hoffe ich...) weil die Einstellung nicht ganz passt. Das werden wir heute ausproieren.
Dank Traumel geht es heute wieder überraschend gut.

Letztendlich muß ich mich erstmal langsam rantasten, wenn ich lese wieviel Kilometer hier am Stück gefahren wird...die 12 Kilometer waren für den Anfang gerade mal recht - ging ja schließlich auch öfters stramm bergauf, was ich aber leider auch hin und wieder nur zu Fuß schaffte...
Aber das wird, weil es mit total viel Spass macht.
Höhere Ambitionen habe ich ganz sicher nicht, auch nicht Richtung Rennen, aber ich suche gerne neue Herausforderungen und teste gerne meine Grenzen. 

Wärmt ihr euch tatsächlich alle vor einer Fahrt auf, mit Dehnübungen und so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (8. August 2009)

Hi Ricky, 
ich glaube nicht, dass ein 100 Meter Sprinter einfach so los läuft.
Selbst die Fußballer und Handballer machen sich vorher warm.
Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass du dich immer 1 Stunde vorher großartig Aufwärmen sollst (mit Schnaps).
Bitte aber nicht gleich "Volle Lotte" lostreten.
Normalerweise sollte man sich auf der Ebene warmfahren bevor man (Frau) in die Berge geht. Wenn du aus dem Rebland bist ist das wahrscheinlich kaum möglich.
Dehnübungen sind sehr sehr wichtig und sollten auch bei jungen Sportlern oder bei dir einen hohen Stellenwert haben. Der Hammer kommt immer mit dem Alter (kein Witz)
Am besten du unterhältst dich einmal mit einem Krankengymnasten auf Neudeutsch Physiotherapeuten. Das sind die, die dann die kaputten Knochen oder Bänder heilen sollen.

Gipser


----------



## Ricky- (8. August 2009)

Hi Gipser,

wem sagst du das mit den alten Knochen...ich bin hier vom Rebland, könnte also zum Aufwärmen nur in die falsche Richtung...

Da werde ich mir was einfallen lassen müssen...
Was sind denn Beckendehnübungen oder so ähnlich ?
Das habe ich schon einmal gelesen...


----------



## Der-Gipser (8. August 2009)

Hi Ricky, hier ein paar Tipps.
Ersetzt aber nicht einen Spezialisten, der dich bei den Übungen kontrolliert.

http://www.fitforfun.de/fitness/laufen/workout-video/dehnung-hueftbeuger_vid_1457.html


----------



## Der-Gipser (13. August 2009)

Alle schon im Urlaub?


----------



## bike010 (13. August 2009)

Hi HO,

nein ich z.B. habe erst nächste Woche Urlaub und suche noch freiwillige die mit mir ein paar Runden nächste Woche drehen wollen.

Axo gute Besserung Gipser...

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## elburito (14. August 2009)

Salli,

Ich wäre gerne mal bereit eine Tour zu machen ^^ Fahre lediglich touren. Hoch zum Bernstein, Teufelsmühle, Hornesgrinde,Baden-Badener- Höhen, Kaltenbronn usw. Kann ich nur sehr empfehlen.
Komme aus Gaggenau, sprich hab die besten Strecken um mich rum ^^


----------



## bike010 (14. August 2009)

Servus elburito,

klar können wir gerne machen.
Wie alt bist Du denn? Wieviel km bist Du diese Saison gefahren?

Gruss nach Gaggenau


Sebastian


----------



## Ricky- (14. August 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Alle schon im Urlaub?


 
Nöö...

Habe am Dienstag  den Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht.
Sicher muß man das nicht unbedingt haben,aber ich fand es klasse.

Da wurden ganz einfache Dinge angesprochen, die dennoch für ein "Aha" sorgten.
Auch die Durchführung an sich war klasse.
Wir waren nur zu dritt. Zwei Männer und ich, wobei die Männer schon deutlich mehr Erfahrung hatten, aber dennoch bei Level 1 einstiegen.
Nach ein paar Übungen auf einem Parkplatz sind wir raus ins Gelände und fanden dort alles, was man für die Praxis brauchte...

Zu dem Preis von 39.- für 3 Stunden kann man echt nichts sagen.
Zumal es enorm flexibel und an nach unseren Bedürfnissen durchgeführt wurde. 
Weil wir "recht schnell lernten" hat Martin auch einiges aus dem 2 Level miteingebaut.

Falls jemd auch mit dem Gedanken spielt - sie bieten auch Touren an...
hier die Adresse, wirklich zu empfehlen

www.bergfühlung.de 

Tja und jetzt bleibt mir halt nur das Üben, denn ohne wirds dennoch nichts werden...


----------



## tjack (14. August 2009)

Moin, ich wäre heute spät Nachmittag und morgen in Baden-Baden.

Mag mir jemand ein paar Strecken zeigen oder einfach so mal mit mir fahren?


----------



## Der-Gipser (15. August 2009)

Hi Ricky, 

Techniktraining find ich gut.
Happig wirds dann so ab Level III-iV
Schau mal bei Bitou.de vorbei, die haben auch ein spezielles Ladysprogramm (tolle Leute).
Ansprechpartnerin ist glaube ich die Dany (Daniela Morath).

Techniktraining bräuchte ich auch und zwar für:
Stell dir vor da läuft einer mit Krücken durch die Gegend und steigt urplötzlich auf das Bike, weil der Arzt und die Physiotherapeutin gesagt haben: "Das wäre gut", fährt wie ein bekloppter mit dem Junior nach oben auf die Yburg und braucht Hilfe um vom Bike abzusteigen. Hatte Glück, dass eine Bekannte oben war die mir geholfen hatte, denn dem Junior wars danach schlecht weil er nichts gegessen hatte.
Die Leute auf der Yburg haben schon ein bisschen komisch geschaut gestern Abend. Ich hab das unbedingt gebraucht!
Gleich wieder runter und einen dicken Eispack auf das Sprunggelenk.

"Techniktraining zum Absteigen für Fussgeschädigte"
Muss halt noch ein bisschen langsam machen.

Gruß Gipser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricky- (15. August 2009)

Hi Gipser,



Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hi Ricky,
> 
> Techniktraining find ich gut.
> Happig wirds dann so ab Level III-iV


 
hast du auch schon mal eins gemacht?
Ich war so von dem Trainer begeistert, dass ich den nächsten Level schon gerne bei ihm machen würde, aber wir waren 1,5 Stunden mit dem Auto unterwegs...toll wars,da er sehr individuell auf die Bedürfnisse eingegangen ist.
Ich habe zB diese Sache mit dem Vorderrad hochnehmen nicht gleich geschafft, da ist er etwas Abseits mit mir gegangen zumEinzeltraining.
Oder ganz speziell...ich mag so arg langsame Dinge, wie eben diese Gleichgewichtsübungen nicht so sehr, da werde ich nach einer Weile ganz hippelig... aber er hats mit Humor und lockere Sprüche genommen.

Nur, diese Frauentours mit Fahrtechniktraining wäre natürlich auch eine feine Sache. Da liebäugle ich mit einem ganz speziellen Angebot.
Werde es mir wohl zum Geburtstag schenken lassen, damit ich nächsten Frühling mal mitmachen kann.





> "Das wäre gut", fährt wie ein bekloppter mit dem Junior nach oben auf die Yburg und braucht Hilfe um vom Bike abzusteigen. Hatte Glück, dass eine Bekannte oben war die mir geholfen hatte,


 
autsch... 
aber wie kommen die dazu zu meinen, dass täte gut?
Hatte auch gerade vor ein paar Wochen einen kleinen Eingriff am Fuß, durfte aber gar nichts machen...




> denn dem Junior wars danach schlecht weil er nichts gegessen hatte.


 
Mist, da passte wohl gar nichts...aber wie es aussieht seid ihr wieder gut runter gekommen.



> Die Leute auf der Yburg haben schon ein bisschen komisch geschaut gestern Abend. Ich hab das unbedingt gebraucht!


 
..dass wiederum verstehe ich sehr gut.

Ich habe gestern direkt von Steinbach aus mal sehen wollen, wie es nach oben geht.
Weil wir nicht direkt an der Strasse entlang wollten,sind wir durch die Ziegelei über die Reben gefahren. 
Mhmm, so ganz das Wahre ist es aber nicht...4 km komplett steil nach oben, einmal mußten wir über den Acker, weil wir in einer Sackgasse gelandet sind....
Beim Y-Burgwald hat es mich dann wieder nach unten gezogen um da noch etwas zu fahren.

Aber wir gehen jetzt auch gleich noch mal los in den Wald.
Welche Wege fähhrst du denn mit deinem Sohn nach oben?



> "Techniktraining zum Absteigen für Fussgeschädigte"
> Muss halt noch ein bisschen langsam machen.


 
..ach da könnte man doch was finden, zB direkt über den Lenker, da benutzt du dann gleich die Hände zum Absteigen...


Gruß
zurück Ricky


----------



## Der-Gipser (15. August 2009)

Hi Ricky,

Techniktraining hatte ich noch nicht (learning by falling).
Aber ich war auf zwei Trans-Alp mit Bitou.

Ähem hab da wohl was falsch verstanden, die meinten bestimmt: Stärkung der Muskulatur und Beweglichkeit des Gelenkes mit einem Home-Ergotrainer oder mit dem Bike auf der normalen, ebenen Strasse.

Auf die Yburg, tja.. da gibt es natürlich hunderte von Möglichkeiten (wenn mann (Frau) sie kennt).

Wie hättest du sie denn gerne: Trails, Waldwege, Teerstraße, steil, zum geniessen, willst du dich noch dabei unterhalten, schwitzen, stö...???

Leider bin ich im Moment ge-handycapt.
Komme erst wieder am 2. September aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Sonst würde ich jetzt gentlementlike alles liegen und stehen lassen, um mit Dir eine exclusive Einweisungsfahrt auf die Y-burg durchzuführen.

Also am besten über Neuweier (Kirche) oder Varnhalt (Nöllele) den Hinweisschildern folgen. Kennst du ja alles bestimmt.

Gipser


----------



## elburito (15. August 2009)

@ bike010. Mhh... hab leider keinen Fahrradcomputer mehr (demnächst wieder). Ich fahre die Woche immer 2-4 mal Bernstein hoch oder Teufelsmühle oder ähnliches. Sind ca. 25 km hin und zurück also schätzungsweise 600-700 km


----------



## bike010 (15. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche noch leute die morgen früh lust haben ne rund zu drehen.

Hatte da an die bühlertal-badner höhe-schwarzenbachtalsperre-bühlerhöhe gedacht ca. 45 km und so 1400 hm.

Wer lust hat bescheid sagen.

Wollte gegen 08:00 Uhr los, es soll ja warm werden.

Also auf gehts ... meldet euch.

Gruss

Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (15. August 2009)

Hi Sebastian hi elburito
ich finde es toll wie du 600-700 km am Tag fährst.
Meinst wohl Höhenmeter.
Leider bin ich zur Zeit out of order.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass

Gruß aus dem B.-B. Rebland
Gipser


----------



## Ricky- (15. August 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Aber ich war auf zwei Trans-Alp mit Bitou.


 
au wei...
wir haben heute eine kleine Tour über die oberen Dörfer gemacht, weil Manne meinte, ich bräuchte mehr Ausdauer..
Mhmm, dabei wurde mir ganz klar gesagt, dass es für solche Touren noch etwas dauert... *pah* 
Deswegen werde ich jetzt immer und immer diese Strecke fahren...wobei der Wald viel schöner ist, nur möchte ich da nicht alleine unterwegs sein...



> Ähem hab da wohl was falsch verstanden,


 
dachte ich es mir doch...



> Wie hättest du sie denn gerne: Trails, Waldwege, Teerstraße, steil, zum geniessen, willst du dich noch dabei unterhalten, schwitzen, stö...???


 

von allem etwas und das gut ausgewogen, bitte...
bloß Teer ist natürlich nicht so schön. 
Ich bin jetzt schon einige Wege hoch gefahren. Diese ausgeschilderten sind doch die ziemlich breite Wege, oder?
Die sind für zwischen durch mal ganz gut...aber eigentlich mag ich lieber die Wege querr Wald ein. Nur..
gibt es da so einige Stellen, die ich (noch) nicht hochkomme und einige Stellen, die ich mich (noch) nicht getraue runter zu fahren.
Deswegen dachte ich mir, wenn dein Junge mit 12 Jahren da fahrt, wären die vielleicht auch für Anfänger geeignet.Ausser natürlich er ist der absolute Crack...



> Leider bin ich im Moment ge-handycapt.
> Komme erst wieder am 2. September aus dem Urlaub zurück.


 
 da wünsche ich dir mal viel Spass bei...
um mit dir mithalten zu können, werde ich noch lange üben müssen...

Was macht ihr eigentlich im Winter?


----------



## Der-Gipser (15. August 2009)

HI Ricky,

der Weg ist das Ziel (Schwall)

So jetzt hast du 2 Wochen Zeit um dir ein bisschen Ausdauer anzutrainieren.
Falls das Wetter hier zu heiß ist übertreibe es bloss nicht.
Dann werden wir mal eine kleine Tour mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften, ganz langsam auf die Yburg wagen.
Du must meine Neugierde entschuldigen aber bist du zugezogen, und hat es dort wo du herstammst keine Berge gegeben?
Gipser


----------



## Der-Gipser (15. August 2009)

Übrigens im Winter fahren wir Ski oder wenn das Wetter es zulässt Bike.


----------



## Pumba2k (16. August 2009)

natürlich führen mehrere Wege zur Yburg, aber als ich im Mai angefangen habe MTB zu fahren bin Ich zusammen mit nem Kumpel über Neuweier aufn Zimmerplatz (der an dem man richtung Bühlertal kommt also der vordere) und dann um den Iberst rum zur Jahnhütte von dort aus Richtung Y-Burg, runter dann über den kleinen Trail Richtung Neuweier wieder nach Steinbach...

Gruß Pumba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricky- (16. August 2009)

Hi Gipser,



Der-Gipser schrieb:


> .
> Dann werden wir mal eine kleine Tour mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften, ganz langsam auf die Yburg wagen.


 
...pah, und wieso hast du dir gerade "ganz langsam" gemerkt..



> Du must meine Neugierde entschuldigen aber bist du zugezogen, und hat es dort wo du herstammst keine Berge gegeben?
> Gipser


 
naja, ich komme von der anderen Seite der Gleise, also zugezogen... und da gibt es tatsächlich keine Berge...die habe ich auch bisher immer gemieden...
 Einen schönen Urlaub noch...

@ Pumba2K

war das auch durch den Wald?
Lange Strecken bin ich noch nicht gewohnt. Gestern waren es etwa 17 km, also noch übend...aber ohne Pause... nur zum Schluß hin wurde es langsam...


----------



## Pumba2k (16. August 2009)

Ja diese Strecke führt am anfang bis kurz nach neuweier auf der Hauptstraße, also geteert dann kann man am Wasserreservior einbiegen und kommt bis kurz vor den Zimmerplatz, also da auch nochmal ein kurzes Teer Stück und dann geht es bis fast zur Yburg auf gut befahrbaren Waldwegen hoch und Wald hast immer Stellenweise mal mehr mal weniger...

Gruß Pumba


----------



## Ricky- (16. August 2009)

...so wie ich das sehr, bin ich jetzt drei mal hoch ( bzw. fast hoch) gefahren und jedesmal waren es andere Wege...

Irgendwann werde ich von Fremersberg rüber fahren, ich glaube man kann dann bei der AOK Klinik rein, oder so...


----------



## elburito (16. August 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian hi elburito
> ich finde es toll wie du 600-700 km am Tag fährst.


 
Die Frage bezog sich auf diese saison, dementsprechend die Antwort.
Ich hab lang Urlaub, bin also offen und wenn was ansteht bin ich dabei


----------



## PladdinMaddin (18. August 2009)

Wie siehts aus Sportfreunde , wann steigt die nächste Tour ?
Ich will vielleicht am So. Richtung Badener Höhe fahren. Wer will kann sich anschließen


----------



## bike010 (19. August 2009)

Moin Moin,

@PladdinMaddin Sonntag bin ich für drei Tage weg, sorry geht nicht.

@elburito wenn du Urlaub hast können wir ja morgen mal ne Runde drehen.
Da ist es nicht so warm.

Was wäre von der Uhrzeit her deine Schmerzgrenze?  

Würde gerne am Donnerstag morgen so 50 km angehen. Wer hat Lust? Bin für Vorschläge offen. Ansonsten würde ich Hornisgrinde - Bühlerhöhe - Kohlbergwiese vorschlagen.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (1. September 2009)

Hallo, alle im Sommerloch oder was?


----------



## chrisle (1. September 2009)

Ne, waren am WE am Bodensee. Der Hömma und ich haben ne nette Strecke abgegrast - tolle Trails.
Jetzt müssen wir hier mal wieder angreifen, dummerweise wird es so früh dunkel - da brauche ich eine anständige Lampe. 

Was hat denn der Gipser so an Leuchtmittel? Wobei ich ja vermute, dass du sowas gar nicht brauchst, weil du einfach von Natur aus mit Infrarot-Augen ausgestattet bist


----------



## Ricky- (2. September 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mein erstes Ziel erreicht und von Steinbach aus auf die Y-Burg geschafft. 
Über den Zimmerplatz, was etwas softer ist, als bei der Kirche links rein.
Gerade aber arbeite ich so viel, dass ich mir nicht mal einen Hügel vornehmen wollte...

@ Gipser, hoffe du hattest einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. September 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Hallo, alle im Sommerloch oder was?



Hallooooooooooo,

wie wäre es denn, die ausgefallene Tour nachzuholen. Immer noch am liebsten Sonntag, möglichst nicht am 27.09. (Wissembourg). Vielleicht kann ich meinen Bruder noch überreden, der wohnt jetzt in Gaggenau...


----------



## Der-Gipser (2. September 2009)

*Hallo Wolfgang, Chris, Ricky und der Rest der badischen Biker-Welt,*

ich sollte mich vielleicht noch ein bisschen schonen.
 Mein Bänderriss braucht noch ein bisschen, hab als noch ä bissl Aua.
Ich habe die letzten Tage (im Urlaub) auch vielleicht zuviel Krafttraining gemacht.

*Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.*

Hallo *Chris*, meine Ausstrahlung ist so stark, dass ich mir nur eine 200 Watt Birne in den Helm stecken muss und schon stehen Bambi,  Klopfer und Rotkäppchen im Wald spalier. 
Nein, bis jetzt habe ich keine Lampe gebraucht.
Die kosten mir Alle zuviel Geld.

Hallo *Ricky*, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
"*Gut gemacht*".
So und jetzt in Kombination mit Fremersberg, dann hast du eine schöne Feierabendstrecke oder?

So nun werde ich erstmal meine Wunde lecken und dann auf das Sofa lümmeln

Bis bald in alter Frische
*Gipser*


----------



## Ricky- (3. September 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> So und jetzt in Kombination mit Fremersberg, dann hast du eine schöne Feierabendstrecke oder?


 
ich glaubs ja nicht...
 Fremersberg und Y-Burg wird noch dauern und ausserdem würde das erstmal eine Tagestour werden.
so was...
kommt ähnlich gut, wie wenn mein Mann nach einer Tour ernsthaft vor der Tür stehen bleibt und überlegt, ob er noch eine Runde mit dem Rennrad fahen soll...


----------



## chrisle (6. September 2009)

Wir sind heute nette 700HM auf 20KM gefahren. Leider hat uns eine heftige Regenschauer erwischt, so das wir kurz vorm Fremersberg Gipfel wassergetränkt abbrechen mussten. 
Die Bikesachen sind aber wieder sauber 

@Gipser: Und was machst du dann, wenn die dunkle Jahreszeit da ist? Spinning?


----------



## Der-Gipser (6. September 2009)

Nun, da kann man(n, Frau) halt nur Samstags und Sonntags biken.
Ist echt super bei Sonnenschein und so kurz über dem Grefrierpunkt zu biken.
Brauchst halt ein gutes Equipment.

Oder, da gibt es so einen Sport auf zwei Brettern......
Da ist mein Terminplan schon richtig voll.
Im Dezember in die Flumser-Berge, Januar nach Aspen, Februar in die Salzburger Sportwelt und März nach Tirol, sonst nochwas?

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (6. September 2009)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Nun, da kann man(n, Frau) halt nur Samstags und Sonntags biken.
> Ist echt super bei Sonnenschein und so kurz über dem Grefrierpunkt zu biken.
> Brauchst halt ein gutes Equipment.
> 
> ...



bin enttäuscht, hatte gedacht ein gipser schnallt schneeketten ans bike und fährt auf die hornisgrinde


----------



## bike010 (16. September 2009)

Nabend, 

wie sieht es bei Euch eigentlich richtung Winter aus?

Fahrt Ihr da auch?

Habe mir fest vorgenommen auch über die kalte Jahreszeit zu fahren.  Halt dann ehr im Bereich 500 HM aufhalten da sollte ja nicht immer Schnee liegen. 

Wie ist Eure Erfahrung? Kann man im Winter Burg Windeck und Fremersberg/ Y Burg fahren?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (16. September 2009)

Hallo Sebastian,

im Herbst oder über den Winter zu biken ist eine tolle Erfahrung die ich schon einige Jahre sehr geniesse.
Temperaturen, auch in den Minusgraden (bis -10 Grad), spielen fast keine Rolle.
Hauptsache die Sonne scheint.
Lediglich bei Regen oder glatten Strassen gehe ich nicht vor die Tür.
Im Schnee lässt es sich bedingt fahren, ist aber auch eine tolle Erfahrung.
Was braucht man dazu: Wintertrikot (geben unheimlich warm) Lange Winterhosen, warme Socken, Winterschuhe eventl.Überzieher, und vor allen Dingen Winterhandschuhe (habe ich von Specialized sind super).
Dazu noch eine Windstopper Kopfhaube für unter den Helm (hab ich von Biemme Decathlon) und Brille. 
Biken kannst du bis zB. an die Schneegrenze, meist so ab 600 Meter.
Da kannst du immer noch auf den Fremersberg und die Yburg fahren auch die letzten Meter im Schnee.
Glatteis ist dein schlimmster Feind. Meist dann wenn man ihn nicht erwartet.
Darum vorsichtig fahren.
Gefahren wird dann Samstags oder Sonntags um die Mittagszeit.
Übrigens ich bin wieder fast Fit und mache im Moment die Yburg unsicher 

Ach so, das hätte ich fast vergessen, im Winter fahre ich natürlich auch viel Ski!
Aber nicht im Höhengebiet ist mir zu gefährlich (voll)! .)


Gruß Gipser


----------



## bike010 (16. September 2009)

Hi,

schön das Du wieder fit bist.

Warst ja lange außer Gefecht.

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal ne Runde zusammen hin!!!

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## hömma (17. September 2009)

Kann dem Gipser nur zustimmen. Im Winter biken ist schon ne geile Sache. Im letzten Winter waren es bei mir zwar eher kleinere Feierabendrunden mit Beleuchtung als ausgedehntere Wochenendtouren, aber auch bei kürzeren Ausritten wird man bei Minusgraden nach kurzer Zeit mit einem Problem konfrontiert: Kalte Füße! 

Neben Winterschuhen helfen Überschuhe und dicke Socken nur bedingt, denn die Kälte schleicht sich bei Klickpedalen nämlich ganz fies über die Cleats von unten an! Abhilfe schaffen da speziell beschichtete Thermo-Innensohlen oder eine dünne Schicht Alufolie unter die Innensohle als Isolierung. Bei -5 bis -10 Grad bin ich sogar teilweise mit tollen Skischuh-Wärmern von Tchibo unterwegs gewesen!


By the way... Wie siehts Samstag aus? Fährt da jemand?


----------



## Julius1993 (27. September 2009)

hey, ich kenn mich auch relativ gut aus, komm nämlich aus gaggenau und bin ca.3 mal die woche zum biken auf der baden-badener seite des merkurs....


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. September 2009)

Hallo Julius, hallo Rest der Welt und andere Biker die hier normalerweise sich rumtreiben).
Auf der Merkurseite kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
Vom Rebland ist es immer ein großer Umweg durch die Stadt)
Ich bin aber fast jeden Tag zwischen Fremersberg und Yburg unterwegs.
Da kommen mir ständig Biker entgegen.
Neulich sogar einer mit nem Brasilianer Trikot als ich kurz unterhalb der Yburg fuhr.
Das Wetter war in den letzten Tagen einfach Super.
Gruß Gipser


----------



## Julius1993 (27. September 2009)

ja, zum wetter kann ich leider nix sagen, weil ich zur zeit für ein jahr in den usa wohne um english besser englisch zu lernen, ich vermiss meine trails jetzt schon un hab noch 9 monate for mir....... :.(

vielleicht können wir ja nächsten sommer mal zusammen fahren, würde mich sehr freun, denn die trails zwischen fremersberg und yburg kenn ich noch nich


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. September 2009)

Hi Julius, wo wohnst du denn in den Staaten?
Schreib mal ein bisschen über dich (falls du möchtest).
Bist du Exchange Student oder nur so zum Spass usw.
Bin eigentlich jedes Jahr einmal in den Staaten (Ski).
Gruß Gipser


----------



## Julius1993 (27. September 2009)

ich wohn in new york, mahopac
bin exchange student

ja, ich bin jetzt 16 jahre un mein leben besteht seit ich 9 bin aus freeriden, radfahrn kann ich seit ich 5 bin. hab früher noch tennis gespielt, aber da gibts nich so viel adrenalin xD
hab mein bike hier mit in die usa genommen, aber hier gibts halt keine richtigen trails, muss ich alles selber bauen, aber ich hab schon en ganz spassigen in unserem backyard, oder vielmehr im wald dahinter.
Bin eig. en sehr gelassener typ un hab eig. immer viel spaß mit meinen freunden (beim riden)

meine hostfamilie un ich gehn dieses jahr nach vermont zum skifahrn. Ich lass es aber dieses Jahr aber langsam angehen, weil ich mir dieses frühjar en knöchernen kreuzbandausriss zugezogen hab (beim skifahrn)

wo gehst du zum ski fahrn hin


----------



## Der-Gipser (28. September 2009)

Hi Julius,

war letztes Jahr in Vail, dieses Jahr in Park City und Mitte Januar gehts nach Aspen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julius1993 (28. September 2009)

super sache, ich würd mal gerne so kuven an mein bike machen un damit auf der piste rumfahrn xD


----------



## Julius1993 (28. September 2009)

vllt hat ja jemand erfahrung mit solchen kuven, weiß jemand, welche gut sin?


----------



## Der-Gipser (28. September 2009)

Hi Julius, leider nicht.
Ich bewege mich entweder auf Rädern (Bike) oder auf breiten All Mountain Skiern (Völkl AC 50 oder Mantra)

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Deutschland
Gipser


----------



## Julius1993 (28. September 2009)

ok, grüße aus dem im moment regnerischen New York


----------



## bike010 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne am Sonntag ein Stück Westweg fahren. 

Wer also Interesse hat kurz bescheid sagen.

Strecke:
Hornisgrinde-Hausach
1549 HM
60 km

Gruss



Sebastian


----------



## chrisle (4. Oktober 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne am Sonntag ein Stück Westweg fahren.
> 
> ...



hausach im kinzigtal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike010 (4. Oktober 2009)

Genau...


----------



## chrisle (4. Oktober 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Genau...



dann mit dem auto zurück?


----------



## bike010 (5. Oktober 2009)

Morgen,

nein mit dem Zug.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## dragonrider (8. Oktober 2009)

Sevus,
anbei noch ein vielleicht interessanter Link:

http://www.baden-baden.de/imperia/md/content/stadt/freizeitundkultur/mtb_flyer_baden_baden.pdf

Grüße aus Steinbach

dragonrider


----------



## chrisle (4. November 2009)

Alles inaktiv hier - wer von euch fährt denn z.zt noch?


----------



## Der-Gipser (4. November 2009)

Ich, aber nur Samstags oder Sonntags ansonsten ist es ruhig geworden wie hier!


----------



## bike010 (5. November 2009)

Moin Moin,

möchte auch am Samstag ne Runde fahren gehen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja was?

Würde mich freuen!

Bin seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen wg. Urlaub.

Gruss



Sebastian


----------



## b-o (5. November 2009)

Julius1993 schrieb:


> vllt hat ja jemand erfahrung mit solchen kuven, weiß jemand, welche gut sin?



kumpels von mir habens letzten winter gemacht... welche - marke eigenbau. auf nem flohmarkt 2 big-foot ski gekauft und die dann fachmännisch an ne selbst gedrehte achse befestigt... das ganze einfach in nen alten feldt fully-rahmen eingebaut und ab ging die party/spass... mal schauen obs demnächst im black-forest schneit und wir nen par action bilder damit hinbekommen...


----------



## bike010 (14. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es noch aktive Biker?

Hat jemand lust heute ne Runde zu drehen?

Oder sind alle im Winterschlaf?

Gruss

Sebastian


----------



## hömma (14. November 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> gibt es noch aktive Biker?
> 
> ...



Moin!

Schau mal hier, einen Thread weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378323&page=27

Fahre da auch mit, geht um 12 Uhr ab Bad Herrenalb los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike010 (14. November 2009)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp.

Leider müsste ich bis dahin fast 45 min fahren da ich aus Ottersweier komme.

Würde halt gerne im näheren Umkreis fahren - wenn man um diese Zeit noch so wählerisch sein darf  

Jedoch wünsch ich viel Spass.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Der-Gipser (29. März 2010)

"So, aber jetzt ist der Winterschlaf vorbei."
Wer treibt sich hier noch alles rum?
Lange nichts mehr gehört.
Fahrräder kaputt?
Also die Ski sind eingepackt, neue Bremsbeläge am Bike, Reifen aufgepumpt und jetz gehts wieder los!


----------



## bike010 (30. März 2010)

Hi Gipser,

war nie inaktiv ^^. Bin das Jahr durch gefahren.

War gestern und am Sonntag wieder richtig im Schwarzwald unterwegs. War super. Der Schnee ist jetzt fast auch in den höheren Lagen weg.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Christoph83 (9. April 2010)

chrisle schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> ich, M, 25 Jahre, bin vor wenigen Wochen ins schöne Baden-Baden gezogen.
> Da mir die Natur hier so gut gefällt, habe ich mir überlegt mein Hobby "Laufen" einfach durch "Biken" zu ersetzen.
> ...


Hallo,

habe wieder mein "altes" Hobby aufgefrischt und suche jetzt nach netten Leuten mit denen man regelmäßige Touren fahren kann.

Würde mich über Antwort sehr freuen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Der-Gipser (9. April 2010)

Hallo ihr Winterschläfer, 

ich war am Mittwochabend biken (Yburg, Völlerstein, Schwanenwasen, Bildeiche)
30 phantastische Kilometer mit guten Freunden.
Es war einfach himmlisch!


----------



## hömma (10. April 2010)

Also bei mir hat die Saison bisher sehr schleppend angefangen. Meine Ausfahrten im Winter kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Dafür war ich noch nie so viel auf dem Snowboard unterwegs 

Ein paar kleinere Touren haben wir zwar schon gedreht, aber so richtig ist die Bikesaison noch nicht in Schwung gekommen. Dazu kam dann noch, dass ich jetzt ganz unverhofft an einen neuen Rahmen gekommen bin. Somit habe ich die vergangene Woche dann auch noch mit Schrauben verbracht! Bin zum Glück gestern Abend fertig geworden, also kann die Saison mit Volldampf losgehen 

Jetzt erstmal Jungfernfahrt!


----------



## chrisle (10. April 2010)

Du musst jetzt dringend dein Avatar aktualisieren, da steht ja noch Scott!!!


----------



## aacho (18. April 2010)

Wann fahren wir?


----------



## Der-Gipser (18. April 2010)

Hey, ho Leute, 

habe letzten Sonntag mein Bike im Bikepark in Haslach bei Oberkirch getestet.
"Nicht schlecht Herr Specht"
Danach war allerdings mein Schaltauge leicht verbogen und der Schaltzug hinüber.
Ich glaube ein Downhill-Bike wäre jetzt angesagt.

Gruß vom Gipser.
PS.: 18. - 20. Juni 2010 Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten, da bin ich wieder dabei.
Anmeldung unter: http://www.ultra-bike.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (19. April 2010)

und womit warst du im park unterwegs?


----------



## Der-Gipser (19. April 2010)

Ja,  mit meiner eierlegenden Wollmilchsau Genius 20 von Scott.
Wollte da wo runterfahren wo andere einen weiten Bogen darum machten. 
Mein Bike (Karbon statt Kondizion) ist wieder heile, ist aber zu teu... und zu empf.. für bestimmte Hindernisse im Bikepark. (Späte Einsichten)
Vielleicht bin ich für solche Sachen auch schon zu alt, wer weiß.
Aber hab da ein paar schöne Downhillbikes von Trek gesehen, die waren  einfach nur sup.... äähhh teuer.
Heute Abend werde ich genüsslich ein paar Höhenmeter rund um die Yburg geniessen.

Übrigens, der Bikepark in Haslach (Oberkirch) ist jedem zugänglich, kostet nichts und liegt beim Spielplatz am Waldrand.

Gruß vom Gipser


----------



## hömma (19. April 2010)

chrisle schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt dringend dein Avatar aktualisieren, da steht ja noch Scott!!!



Hehe, so schnell wie du bin ich nicht! Hast deinen Würfel ja schon im Profil, obwohl er noch nicht mal beim Händler ist!  Wie heisst es noch so schön: Was zählt, ist aufm Platz! 



aacho schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir?



Jederzeit! Spätestens am Wochenende...

War gestern mittag fahrlässigerweise mal auf dem Battert oberhalb des Schlosses unterwegs. Schöne Trails, aber das ständige Slalomfahren um die vielen Rentner und "Wanderer"...


----------



## chrisle (19. April 2010)

Laeuft!


----------



## PladdinMaddin (23. Mai 2010)

wie sieht`s aus Kollegen ? Heute ist schönes Wetter. Ab gehts in den Schwarzwald


----------



## MiChamp (2. Juni 2010)

Holla,

bin neu hier und suche leute die bock auf berge rocken haben... 

was geht bei euch so? trefft ihr euch regelmässig?

Gruß MiCha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (4. Juni 2010)

Gestern mal wieder zur Yburg hoch und einen "neuen" Trail (vom Italienerweg ausgehend links halten richtung Yburg) ausprobiert. So kann man bereits bei der Anfahrt zur Yburg mal von der Forstautobahn runter.

Die Trails runter von der Yburg sind immer wieder erholsam.


----------



## PladdinMaddin (11. Juni 2010)

chrisle schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder zur Yburg hoch und einen "neuen" Trail (vom Italienerweg ausgehend links halten richtung Yburg) ausprobiert. So kann man bereits bei der Anfahrt zur Yburg mal von der Forstautobahn runter.
> 
> Die Trails runter von der Yburg sind immer wieder erholsam.



Wo ist denn der Italienerweg ?


----------



## chrisle (12. Juni 2010)

PladdinMaddin schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Italienerweg ?



Schwierig zu erklären, dafür müsste ich wissen von wo aus du zur Yburg fährst.
Aber: Unterhalb der Yburg ist doch eine "Kreuzung" wo Holz gestapelt ist. Von dort aus Richtung Korbmattfelsen ist der Italienerweg zu finden. Ist dann auch ausgeschildert. 
Wenn man von der geteerten Straße hoch kommt, würde man an der Kreuzung die Forstautobahn links fahren.


----------



## hömma (12. Juni 2010)

So, zurück vom Bike-Urlaub und gleich zur Stelle... 

http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=16&lat=48.73213&lon=8.20906&layers=B00FT
Hier sieht man's ganz gut. Der Trail, den chrisle meint, zweigt im Nordosten erst als Forstweg vom Italienerweg ab (ich glaube, da steht so'n alter Wohnwagen vom Förster), und verläuft dann parallel südlich davon, ehe er sich verjüngt und irgendwann wieder im Italienerweg mündet.


----------



## chrisle (13. Juni 2010)

hömma schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Bike-Urlaub und gleich zur Stelle...
> 
> http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=16&lat=48.73213&lon=8.20906&layers=B00FT
> Hier sieht man's ganz gut. Der Trail, den chrisle meint, zweigt im Nordosten erst als Forstweg vom Italienerweg ab (ich glaube, da steht so'n alter Wohnwagen vom Förster), und verläuft dann parallel südlich davon, ehe er sich verjüngt und irgendwann wieder im Italienerweg mündet.




Aber statt zu später Stunde hier zu posten könntest du jetzt endlich mal deinen Hintern aus dem Bett bewegen und mit Biken kommen.


----------



## chrisle (1. August 2010)

Hier ist es ja sehr ruhig geworden. 
Wie verläuft Eure Bikesaison bisher? Ich muss gestehen, bei mir lief es enttäuschend schleppend (ca. 300KM), was sich nun aber wieder ändern soll wo auch die große Hitze überwunden zu sein scheint. 

Was haltet Ihr davon, mal eine Übersicht der üblichen "Feierabendrunden", "Heimatberge" sowie "Top Trails" zu posten? Dies könnte die anderen User aus der Umgebung vielleicht inspirieren, neue Touren und Trails zu erkunden. 

Ich fange mal an: 


1. Heimatberg nach Umzug nach Sinzheim: *Fremersberg* (der mit dem Sende-Turm, aber nicht der ganz Hohe ;-) ) 
2. Typische Feierabendrunde: B3 überqueren ;-), durch die Reben zum "Kneipp-Bad" am Fuße des Fremersbergs, Forstautobahn folgen bis zum Trimm-Dich-Pfad, Forstautobahn bis hoch zum Turm, Rückweg über die recht akzeptablen Trails, Rest wie auf Hinweg. 
3. Top Trails: Die 2 B's:  Bernstein & Battert


----------



## Der-Gipser (15. November 2010)

Hallo, h a l l o, h  a  l  l  o.............
ist hier noch jemand oder habt ihr alle Euere Bikes eingemottet.
Da ist man mal eine Zeit lang nicht im Forum und schon schläft alles ein.
Was ist los ihr WEICHEIER, BIKERHINTERHERGUCKER, MAN(N)SOLLTEMALWIEDERWASTUNBIKER usw. geht denn hier nichts mehr?
Ich warte auf Antwort.

Gipser


----------



## chrisle (16. November 2010)

Nach wie vor aktiv.
Sonntag sind wir Richtung Scherrhof, wollten eigentlich an den Geroldsauer Wasserfällen rauskommen. Hat aber nicht hingehauen 
Danach ein GPS bestellt, vielleicht findet man ja mal was Neues in der Umgebung.


----------



## Der-Gipser (16. November 2010)

Kann man sich da eigentlich verfahren?
Da musst du vom Scherrhof einfach nur ins Tal fahren un kommst automatisch an den Geroldsauer Wasserfällen raus.
Du bist oben vielleicht falsch abgebogen.
Einfach am Scherrhof vorbei und dann scharf links ab.
Dann immer talwärts.
Ist auch angeschrieben.
Gruß Gipser


----------



## chrisle (16. November 2010)

Wir haben noch VOR dem Scherrhof auf meiner Iphone App einen Trail gesehen und sind in die Richtung abgebogen. Da war irgendwo der Fehler. Sind dann einen breiten (einfachen) Zick Zack Trail runtergefahren wo in jeder Spitzkehre je 3 Kreuze angebracht waren.
Am Ende kommt man unten in Geroldsau raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (16. November 2010)

War am Sonntag mit meinem Junior rund um die Yburg aktiv.
Super Wetter, gute Laune und anschl. wurde Vettel in einem spannenden Rennen auch noch Weltmeister!
Was will man mehr.


----------



## chrisle (16. November 2010)

Wenn dein Junior die Trails gen Westen von der Yburg aus ohne Absteigen fährt, häng ichs Biken an den Nagel


----------



## Der-Gipser (17. November 2010)

Du kannst dir gleich einen langen Nagel suchen!
Nein fährt er noch nicht, hat dabei aber gehörigen Respekt vor den letzten verbockten, steilen Metern.
Er fährt ein Hardtail von Stevens, ist 14 Jahre alt, da muss man nicht unbedingt "ohne Absteigen" runterfahren können.
Aber der Vater, "ja ist doch kein Problem" immer daran denken, Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit. Sobald du hinter einem Stein hängen bleibst ist "Rum mit Lustig" deshalb laufenlassen und immer schön locker bleiben, sonst gibt es außergewöhnliche, schmerzhafte Turneinlagen, Salto oder ähnliches.

Gruß aus dem Rebland
Gipser


----------



## aacho (23. November 2010)

Hey, wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen?


----------



## chrisle (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey Gipser, sind das eigentlich deine Videos auf youtube die ich da gefunden habe?


----------



## Der-Gipser (5. Dezember 2010)

Jop!


----------



## Der-Gipser (5. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe es gefällt dir!
Nächstes Jahr kannst du dich beim TV Sinzheim zur Tour durch den Schwarzwald anmelden!


----------



## chrisle (6. Dezember 2010)

Muss mich da mal durchwühlen...die TV Sinzheim-Fahrer sind mir mit ihren Carbon Hardtails alle zu eilig unterwegs...da komme ich nicht hinterher


----------



## Der-Gipser (6. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal bei meinen Filmen nach (Altglashütten 2010) da siehst du auch Ottonormalverbraucher. Es werden eh wieder 2 Gruppen gebildet. Da kann man normalerweise locker mithalten.
Gruß aus dem Rebland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (20. Februar 2011)

hi,
mich hat mein neuer job von freiburg nach bühl verschlagen - also etwas verwöhnt bin ich trailtechnisch schon. kann mir jemand zu freeride (oder hardcore-enduro )-trails tipps geben oder mich guiden?
geben muss es hier ja eine große menge - bestes gelände, nur sehe ich vor lauter wald die pfade nicht...
viele grüße, jörg


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2011)

juh schrieb:


> nur sehe ich vor lauter wald die pfade nicht..



Vom Schnee ganz zu schweigen  Oben an der Hornisgrinde gibt es einiges und auch bis nach Lauf runter kann man fast durchgängig auf Trails abfahren. Was gebautes wie am Rosskopf darfst du aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Der-Gipser (21. Februar 2011)

Hi Juh, 
in Bühlertal gibt es seit vielen Jahren eine große "BMX" Gemeinde auch mit eigenem BMX Park in der Hirschbach. 
Einen Bikepark gibt es in Oberkirch-Haslach (Spielplatz). 
In Sinzheim wird in kürze ein Bikepark angelegt.

Es ist vielleicht gut so, wenn hier nicht Alle unsere Trails kennen.

Gruß aus dem B.-B.Rebland


----------



## chrisle (26. Februar 2011)

Stimmt mit den Trails, aber ich glaube Juh sprach von Freeriden und nicht von BMX...

Was für ein Bikepark in Sinzheim? Wo und wann?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (26. Februar 2011)

iss für Dualbikes ebenso geeignet !


----------



## chrisle (20. März 2011)

Wer war denn bei dem Wetter heute alles Biken und wo?

Habe die letzten Seiten des Threads noch einmal überflogen, da waren ja einige "Neulinge" die Anschluss gesucht haben.
Wen das betrifft kann mir eine PN schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (20. März 2011)

"Ich", around the Fremersberg.


----------



## chrisle (20. März 2011)

Hm wenn der Gipser da lang gerast ist, müssten ja tiefe Furchen zu sehen sein


----------



## hömma (20. März 2011)

Wir waren auch dort. Plus Yburg und Schartenberg. Das Wetter war genial.


----------



## Der-Gipser (20. März 2011)

"Tiefe Furchen?" 
Im Moment geht das leider noch nicht.
Versuche konditionell wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.
Ich war Januar und Februar viel Skifahren und gut drauf.
Danach erwischte mich ein Grippevirus mit voller Breitseite.
Ganze 3 Wochen war ich lahmgelegt.
Das ist so, wie wenn du den Stecker gezogen bekommst und hinterher ist der gesamte Akku total leer. Dann musst du auch noch aufpassen, dass es dich nicht am Herz oder der Lunge erwischt (dafür gibt es ja noch Antibiotika).
Damit darf man nicht leichtfertig umgehen. 
Also war Regeneration und Zwangspause angesagt.
Seit einer guten Woche ist nun wieder Grundlagentraining angesagt d.h. 2 bis 3 mal in der Woche joggen, gelegentlich auf das Bike mit max Puls von ca. 145.

Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Der-Gipser (20. März 2011)

PS.: Zwischenziel ist der Ultra Bike Marathon in Kirchzarten am 19 Juni 2011.


----------



## chrisle (21. März 2011)

harmlos...erkältung frisch auskuriert, unklare schmerzen in der hüft und leisten gegend, 4 wochen bike zwangs pause
von kondition will ich gar nicht erst sprechen


----------



## Der-Gipser (21. März 2011)

Schmerzen in der Hüfte (gluteus maximus) kenn ich auch.
Ganz wichtig ist immer das Dehnen und ganz ganz wichtig ist das Bauchmuskeltraining.


----------



## chrisle (21. März 2011)

Beides ausreichend betrieben. Ist wohl eine entzündung am Muskelansatz/Hüfte durch Überlastung aufgrund zu gestauchter Haltung - hatte ein zu kleines Bike und jetzt dafür die Quittung.


----------



## Der-Gipser (21. März 2011)

Ich hatte an meinem neuen Bike auch nicht die ideale Sitzposition.
Egal was ich verändert habe es passte einfach nicht.
Dann hab ich mein Bike geschnappt und bin nach Freiburg ins Radlabor gefahren. Dort hab ich mich vermessen lassen.
Daraufhin wurde dort mein Bike in der Geometrie verändert.
Es passt jetzt wie angegossen!!!!!!!!!!
Kann ich jedem nur bestens empfehlen der selbst nur kleine Schwierigkeiten hat.
(http://www.radlabor.de/sitzposition.html)


----------



## Der-Gipser (21. März 2011)

PS.: Hab was auf Youtube gefunden.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv-w5mT9dwM&p=E69A8233225388EE"]YouTube        - Radlabor_BikeScanner[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (21. März 2011)

PS.2: Hier am besten 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7SlvQKxFhM&feature=autoplay&list=PLE69A8233225388EE&index=1&playnext=1"]YouTube        - Radlabor_Bikefitting_ZDF Neo[/nomedia]


----------



## chrisle (21. März 2011)

danke, klingt interessant. 
habe aber die hoffnung, mit dem neuen bike keine probleme mehr zu haben. wenn doch, muss ich mir das in freiburg mal anschauen.

was genau haben die denn an deinem bike angepasst und was hattest du vorher für probleme?


----------



## Der-Gipser (21. März 2011)

Probleme mit der Hüfte.
Sitzposition verändert.
Jetzt alles gut!
Kleine Veränderungen - große Wirkung


----------



## chrisle (31. März 2011)

was läuft am wochenende mtb technisch in und um BAD?


----------



## hömma (20. Juni 2011)

Mensch, ist ja richtig eingeschlafen der Thread!

Nach meinem unrühmlichen Abflug in Ligurien versuche ich nach einer 6-wöchigen Zwangspause wieder langsam reinzukommen, was sowohl bergauf (konditionsbedingt) als auch bergab (schmerzbedingt) eine Qual ist. Am Wochenende wurden die ersten einfachen Trails langsam in Angriff genommen und haben mich zuversichtlich gestimmt.

Was treiben die Biker in und um Baden-Baden (außer chrisle ) sonst so? Gibt's Neuankömmlinge? Fahren alle nur noch eBikes??


----------



## Der-Gipser (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich war mit meinem Sohn am Wochenende in Kirchzarten beim Ultra Bike am Start. 
Kalt, regnerisch, sehr windig, matschig, versifft, aber am Ende im Ziel schien die Sonne.
War krass aber trotzdem toll.


----------



## chrisle (20. Juni 2011)

hömma schrieb:


> Was treiben die Biker in und um Baden-Baden (außer chrisle )



wenn ich jetzt sage ich bin aktiv, wird das dann als spam gewertet? 

irgendwie treffe ich aber auch wenig biker, gestern erst am Fremersberg gewesen: kein Mensch unterwegs.


----------



## Der-Gipser (20. Juni 2011)

Mensch Chris, 

Ultra Bike ist schon Kult.
Gestern haben wir in Kirchzarten 5.000 Biker getroffen, reicht das nicht?
Hättest du dich dort als "konditionsstarker und ambitionierter Biker" angemeldet, dann hättest du auch viele Biker getoffen.
Gruß aus dem Rebland


----------



## chrisle (20. Juni 2011)

Da wär ich nicht mal ins Ziel gekommen 
Kirchzarten ist auch nicht Baden-Baden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gipser (20. Juni 2011)

Must mal Bilder vom WE kucken hier: 

http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/967/index.html

Viel Spass


----------



## Der-Gipser (20. Juni 2011)

Bericht von der ULTRA BIKE 2011

*Hart, härter - Ultra Bike Marathon 2011*

Ausgerechnet  die 14. Rekordauflage des Black Forest Ultra Bike-Marathon in  Kirchzarten erwies sich am heutigen Sonntag als die extremste aller  Zeiten: Denn die 4.779 Starter - 5.174 waren gemeldet - erwartete die  wohl fiesesten Umstände: Hagelschauer sorgten in Bärental/Altglashütten  für teilweise schneebedeckte Abschnitte. Dazu Temperaturen von gerade  mal vier Grad Celsius. Obendrein noch ein heftiger, böiger Wind. Der  Schwarzwald zeigte den Teilnehmern des größten Mountainbike-Marathons in  Mitteleuropa zum allerersten Mal seine ganz brutalen Seite

So nun habt ihr eine Ahnung wie es da zugeht!!!!!


----------



## chrisle (21. Juni 2011)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> Bericht von der ULTRA BIKE 2011
> 
> *Hart, härter - Ultra Bike Marathon 2011*
> 
> ...



Dann doch lieber eine gemütliche Runde zur yburg inkl Weizen mit Aussicht.


----------



## MCF_Pat (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,

war am vorletzten Wochenende auch in Kirchzarten unterwegs. War mal wieder ein Riesenevent. Das Wetter war genial.

Gruss aus Iffze


----------



## stoosh (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich muss zugeben, dass ich lange nicht gefahren bin. Wahrscheinlich habe ich einfach noch nicht die richtigen Strecken gefunden. 

Ich habe es auch noch nicht geschafft mein altes Rad gegen etwas neues zu ersetzen (2 Paar neue Laufschuhe + Anmeldung zum halben Badenmarathon gingen leichter) 

Würde gerne aber mal wieder fahren, und würde mich, damit ich die Gegend doch besser kennen lerne gerne mal einem Grüppchen anschließen! 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## kle.tobias (6. März 2012)

Hallo 

Wohne in Baden-Baden und suche biker, die gerne XC und / oder Downhill-Freeride auf sportlichem Niveau fahren.  Denn zusammen macht das Fahren doch viel mehr Freude 

Es würde mich freuen, wenn etwas zustande kommen könnte.

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian1328 (7. März 2012)

Moin, 

bin an den Wochenenden auch oft um BAD unterwegs. Wenn du Lust hast können wir mal ne Runde zusammen fahren.

Gruß Julian


----------



## Sneakpreview (8. März 2012)

Tach zusammen,

ich komm zwar mitlerweile aus der nähe von bruchsal, wo ich auch größtensteils unterwegs bin, hab aber mal in rastatt gewohnt und bin des öfteren auch noch in und um BAD unterwegs. also wer zeit und lust, vllt kann man sich ja mal auf ne gediegene runde treffen


----------



## julian1328 (10. März 2012)

ja, cool. Dann schlag ich einfach mal das kommende we vor, Samstag o. Sonntag ist mir eigentlich egal. Wie seid ihr denn so unterwegs? Bergauf sollte es keine Hetzjagd sein, hauptsache die Abfahrt macht Spaß.


----------



## chrisle (11. März 2012)

Seid ihr denn schon alle fit? Bin heute erst in die Saison gestartet und habe Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Sneakpreview (11. März 2012)

Naja, FIT kann man nicht gerade sagen^^ ich muss auch noch an mir arbeiten bis die form wieder da ist


----------



## kle.tobias (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

bin gerade von ein paar Tagen Radeln zurück gekommen - kommendes WE hört sich gut an. Am Samstag soll das Wetter schöner als am Sonntag sein (laut wetter.com - ob das so sein wird ist eine andere Frage )
Ich wäre mit meinem XC HT unterwegs, solange die Abfahrt nicht Enduro mäßig wird passt das.
Habt ihr eine Idee bzgl. der Strecke?

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## hömma (12. März 2012)

kle.tobias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gerade von ein paar Tagen Radeln zurück gekommen - kommendes WE hört sich gut an. Am Samstag soll das Wetter schöner als am Sonntag sein (laut wetter.com - ob das so sein wird ist eine andere Frage )
> Ich wäre mit meinem XC HT unterwegs, solange die Abfahrt nicht Enduro mäßig wird passt das.
> ...



Also eigentlich solltest du auf allen Bergen rund um Baden-Baden auch mit dem HT deinen Spaß haben. Am Fremersberg kann man in alle Richtungen recht flowig runter. An der Yburg kann man zwischen Flow und etwas ruppiger entscheiden, am Battert genauso. Allerdings sollte man dort den ruppigen Teil am WE meiden. Ist aber alles problemlos mit dem HT fahrbar.

Ich glaube, du hast hier einige mit dem Wort "sportlich" in deinem ersten Posting etwas abgeschreckt.  Wir sind da eher die genussorientierten Biker...


----------



## julian1328 (12. März 2012)

Fremersberg und Yburg hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an, da war ich schon länger nicht mehr fahrn. Bin aber für alles offen.


----------



## kle.tobias (13. März 2012)

@hömma
Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen. Yburg habe ich jetzt schon manchmal gesagt bekommen - ist das offensichtlich welcher trail der ruppige / flowige von der Yburg runter ist? Das mit dem sportlich sollte jetzt niemanden erschrecken  beides soll es doch sein - mal sportlich mal zum genießen. Gerade habe ich eine etwas entzündete Lunge von daher ist jetzt gerade wohl genießen angesagt 

@Julian1328
Also von mir aus können wir am Samstag oder Sonntag auf die Yburg oder den Fremersberg gehen. Ich habe noch nicht lange mein XC bike in Baden-Baden von daher war ich weder beim einen noch beim anderen 
p.s alles, falls ich mich wieder fit fühle bis zum WE


----------



## hömma (15. März 2012)

Ruppig oder vielleicht besser gesagt knifflig geht's in Richtung Westen runter. Ist aber auch nur eine kurze Passage, die zur Not geschoben werden kann, sodass man fast bedenkenlos Anfänger mitnehmen kann. Detailliert werde ich das hier nicht in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum beschreiben, da diese Wege gerade am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter ohnehin schon Konfliktpotenzial bieten. Ich zeig es dir gern mal vor Ort. 

Flowiger geht's dann auf der Waldkreuzung unterhalb der Yburg weiter, wo die Straße auf den Italienerweg trifft. Da sind auch zahlreiche Wander- und MTB-Schilder. Du kannst fast komplett über Singletrails nach Varnhalt oder Neuweier, je nachdem wo die Tour weiter geht. Über Varnhalt kann man noch den Fremersberg mitnehmen, sind dann auch nicht mehr ganz so viele hm wie von unten. Von Neuweier aus geht's Richtung Schartenberg, wo es auch sehr schöne Singletrails gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian1328 (15. März 2012)

Dann würde ich einfach mal sagen: Samstag 10.30, Treffpunkt an der Bernharduskirche. Von da aus kann man auch nochmal diskutieren obs eher in die Richtung Fermersberg/Yburg oder Battert/Ebersteinburg gehen soll. Bitte gebt vorher kurz bescheid wenn ihr mitfahrt oder falls die Uhrzeit nicht passt.


----------



## hömma (16. März 2012)

Fahrt ihr morgen früh? Würde wahrscheinlich mitkommen, am liebsten dann Yburg und/oder Fremersberg. Auf dem Battert war ich vorhin erst. Gern auch erst um 11:00 Uhr. 

Ich schau morgen früh einfach nochmal hier rein.


----------



## julian1328 (17. März 2012)

Dann haben wir uns am Battert gestern knapp verpasst 
Da biserher keiner zugesagt hat können wir auch gerne 11.00 Uhr machen.


----------



## chrisle (17. März 2012)

Ich kann zzt Samstags nicht, sonst wäre ich dabei.


----------



## hömma (17. März 2012)

Ok bis gleich.


----------



## Phini (17. März 2012)

Servus!
Gibts bei euch welche die auch bisl südlich von Baden-Baden fahren?
Komm auss Achern und die 20 KM mitm Rad sind mir dann doch bisl weit...
LG
Sebastian


----------



## kle.tobias (18. März 2012)

Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe - da aus meiner leichten Erkältung mehr geworden ist und ich ein Antibiotikum nehmen muss ist gerade nichts mit radeln 

Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung hömma! 
Denke auch, dass eine detaiierte Wegbeschreibung hier im öffentlichem Forum evtl. nicht sehr gut wäre für das Verhältnis zwischen Wanderern und Bikern


----------



## Wooly (18. März 2012)

kle.tobias schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass eine detaiierte Wegbeschreibung hier im öffentlichem Forum evtl. nicht sehr gut wäre für das Verhältnis zwischen Wanderern und Bikern



naja, mit ein wenig Köpfchen kann man sich selber zusammenreimen WO man fahren kann und WANN ... manche Wege sind auch eh sehr wenig frequentiert. Bin heute mal wieder den Trail vom Merkur Richtung Wolfsschlucht gefahren, so gegen 15 Uhr ... am Merkur haben sich die Wanderer gestapelt, auf dem Trail kein Mensch ..


----------



## julian1328 (18. März 2012)

@Phini: es gibt ne gute Bahnverbindung von Achern nach BAD . Südlich von Bühl kenne ich nicht viel.
@kle.tobias: Gute Besserung. 

@hömma: Fahrst ihr heute noch ne kleine Runde? Wetter schaut aus als könnte es halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (18. März 2012)

Wooly schrieb:


> ... am Merkur haben sich die Wanderer gestapelt, auf dem Trail kein Mensch ..



Die Bergbahn fährt ja auch wieder. 



julian1328 schrieb:


> @Phini: es gibt ne gute Bahnverbindung von Achern nach BAD . Südlich von Bühl kenne ich nicht viel.
> @kle.tobias: Gute Besserung.
> 
> @hömma: Fahrst ihr heute noch ne kleine Runde? Wetter schaut aus als könnte es halten.



Das mit der Bahnverbindung wollte ich auch schreiben. Die 10 Min. Bahnfahrt können ja nicht das Problem sein. Der Bahnhof ist ja auch ein guter Treffpunkt.

Ja, _hätte_ das Wetter gehalten, _wäre_ ich wohl gefahren... Aber "hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette".  Jetzt sieht es ja gerade wieder etwas besser aus. Falls ich mich gleich mal aufraffen kann, würde ich evtl. ne kleine Alibi-Runde drehen.


----------



## julian1328 (18. März 2012)

Habs auch grad überlegt, aber jetzt fängts grad wieder an zu regnen. Ich denk ich lass es heute.


----------



## mot.2901 (19. März 2012)

Ist jemand von euch mit GPS unterwegs?Ich möchte dieses Jahr mal die Singeltrails in unserer Gegend dokumentieren.

Ich bin eher von Neusatz bis Oberkirch unterwegs.Letztes Jahr auch mal Richtung Merkur,Fremersberg oder Yburg.
Wenn ich in relativ unbekanntem Gebiet unterwegs bin nutze ich gerne Tourenvorschläge via GPS. 
Bei den meisten ist der Trailanteil sehr gering.Ist auch verständlich,würde die Trails auch nicht öffentlich machen.

Leider hat ein Computerdefekt meine letztjährigen Aufzeichnungen fast vollständig vernichtet. 
Mich würde das Gebiet von Merkur bis Mooskopf interessieren.Wer mir Trails schickt,bekommt natürlich auch meine und die der anderen.
Das ganze sollte aber nicht veröffentlicht werden um Probleme zu vermeiden.
Ziel wäre eine Datei mit lohnenswerten Trails in der Umgebung um auch mal abseits der Hometrails Spaß zu haben


Gruß 

Rainer


----------



## hömma (23. März 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour morgen in Baden-Baden? Würde um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof starten. Wohin ist noch unklar, wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## julian1328 (23. März 2012)

Gehts bei dir auch schon gegen 10? Wir (2) überlegen gerade ob wir zur Badner Höhe fahren. evt. auch mit dem Bus bis Sand und von da aus dann weiter. 10.15 Uhr würde ein Bus fahren.


----------



## hömma (23. März 2012)

Eigentlich ne gute Idee. Wieviel hm plant ihr zu machen? Ich denke, das könnte ich schaffen. Muss morgen früh noch kurz was am bike schrauben und wollte eigentlich noch etwas ausschlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian1328 (23. März 2012)

Wollten von Sand zur Badner Höhe und dann Richtung Geroldsau runter. Von da aus vielleicht noch über den Iberst. Könnten ca. 700 hm sein alles natürlich unter der Voraussetzung das der Busfahrer uns mitnimmt.


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2012)

Zu dritt wird das am Wochenende vermutlich nicht klappen. Offiziell dürfen die Busfahrer überhaupt nur zwei mitnehmen. Ich musste in Forbach einmal mit Engelszungen auf die Fahrererin einreden damit sie mich noch reingelassen hat weil im Bus schon zwei Räder (und sonst niemand!) waren. Alternativprogramm, die Höhenmeter müssen da allerdings vollständig selbst erbracht werden.


----------



## hömma (23. März 2012)

Das wird ja immer früher... 

Wie lange fährt man denn dann noch von KA aus? Kann morgen nicht mit dem Auto fahren und von Baden-Baden aus wird das ja ne halbe Weltreise. Wieviel hm plant ihr? Für die Eik'schen 1800+ fehlt mir der Dampf.


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2012)

Ah geh, 1800 hab ich schon seit ein oder zwei Leben nicht mehr gemacht. Das werden gemütliche 800 bis 1000. Von Karlsruhe aus fährt die Bummelbahn eine Stunde. Von B-B aus ist das mit Umstieg natürlich schon lang.


----------



## julian1328 (23. März 2012)

pflaz hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber ich denke wir probieren mal unser Glück mit dem Busfahrer. Sollte der uns nicht mitnehmen, gibt es ja noch ein paar Alternativen. Ich häng mich dann vielleicht bei der nächsten Tour an euch dran.


----------



## hömma (23. März 2012)

Dann machen wir das doch vielleicht so, dass ihr euer Glück zu zweit mit dem Bus versucht (das sollte ja klappen) und ich schau mal, ob ich ne halbwegs sinnige Verbindung in die Pfalz finde, wo ich nicht gerade 4 Stunden unterwegs bin.


----------



## julian1328 (23. März 2012)

Ok, aber wenn du keine ordentliche Verbindung findest kannst auch gerne dann um 10 an den Bahnhof kommen. Sind dann auch nicht böse wenns mit dem Bus nicht klappt weil wir zu dritt sind . Ansonsten euch viel Spaß in der Pfalz.


----------



## mot.2901 (14. April 2012)

Der-Gipser schrieb:


> .....Jetzt kommt eine Gabelung.
> Rechts geht es direkt auf den Rebland-Trimdichpfad (felsige Absätze, steil und Achtung auf die Schaltung (Schaltauge)).
> Links geht es relativ easy weiter aber dann!!! felsige ausgewaschene Absätze, sandig, kurvig......
> 
> Gipser



Wie immer gleich die kniffeligste Stelle gefunden.Gesucht hab ich sie nicht,dann aber gleich an den "Gipser" gedacht.
Ich habe die Linke Seite genommen,sah einfacher aus...aber nicht lange
Das meiste hab ich geschoben....aber ich komm wieder


----------



## Sebl1981 (15. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch ab und zu mal bei Baden-Baden unterwegs. Wenn jemand mit einem GPS unterwegs ist, wäre es wirklich super die Strecken hier zu posten.Die schönsten Trails sind ja die, die man nicht findet ;-) Ich zeichne diese mit dem Smartrunner auf. 
Sieht dann so in der art aus:
http://www.smartrunner.com/pages/Routes/Strecke_Radfahren_9e20a041-9de0-4198-9baa-8edad8121ed4.aspx

http://www.smartrunner.com/pages/Ro...Bad_3e13f709-80d4-4a29-99f0-80482ef96878.aspx

Die Seite ist nur zu empfehlen und gratis. App gibts sogar für Bada-Samsung Handy´s.
Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## ticris (7. Mai 2012)

Servus miteinander, 
bin zwar nicht wirklich neu hier im Baden-Badener Umland, aber bis jetzt bin ich fast nur als Einzelkämpfer durch die Wälder gestrampelt. 
Ich würde mich, wenn möglich, gerne mal bei einer eurer Touren anschließen. 
Mit was für Bikes seid ihr denn unterwegs? Ich wechsele mittlerweile zwischen einem Hardtail und einem Enduro, wobei sich das Enduro bei mir mangels Fahrtechnik noch ziemlich langweilen dürfte. Konditionell würde ich mich als mittelmäßig bezeichnen. 

Falls sich hier geduldige Fahrtechnikcracks rumtreiben, die nichts dagegen haben wenn man ihnen etwas abkuckt, wurde ich mich auch sehr über eine lehrreiche Tour freuen.

Happy Trails 

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1988 (7. Mai 2012)

Hi ticris,
mir gehts genauso. Bin meistens alleine rund um die Yburg, Fremersberg, Merkur, Ebersteinburg usw... unterwegs. 
Auch ich würde mich mal gerne einer Tour anschließen und etwas an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten/lernen. Habe mein Canyon Red Rock Hardtail erst ein paar Tage.

Wo fährst du den gerne?
Was heißt für dich konditionell mittelmäßig?
Wie oft fährst du?

Viele Grüße

Mario


----------



## chrisle (8. Mai 2012)

Ebersteinburg und Merkur sind zzt auch meine Strecken in der Woche. 
Da kann man sich bestimmt mal treffen. 
Wo fährst du da von Rastatt aus lang?


----------



## Jan89 (8. Mai 2012)

Hi komme aus Karlsruhe 
hätte lust mal bei euch in Baden Baden ne rude zu fahren kenne mich leider 
überhaupt nicht aus Fahrtechnik und Kondition sind vorhanden ;-) 
Gruß Jan


----------



## mario1988 (8. Mai 2012)

Hi chrisle,
cool können wir gerne mal machen

Ebersteinburg:
Komme entweder über Niederbühl - Förch oder Sandweier - Haueneberstein oder fahr mit dem Auto und stells dann unten ab.

Merkur:
Da fahr ich mit dem Auto bis zur Talstation.

Wie fährst du?
Kennst ein paar schöne Trails?

Viele Grüße


Mario


----------



## chrisle (8. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr von zu Hause los, wohne wie gesagt "am Fuß" der Ruine Ebersteinburg in Gaggenau. Trails sind reichlich vorhanden. 
Rest per PN


----------



## Sebl1981 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
auf Eberstein fahr ich auch über Niederbühl-Kuppenheim und von da aus am Friedhof schon auf die Feldwege. Finde die Strecke echt super. Von der Burg dann über Lukashütte auf den Merkur.
Kennt jemand gute Trails vom Merkur nach Baden-Baden? Der , den ich kenne ist nicht so wirklich ein MTB-Trail ;-)


----------



## hömma (8. Mai 2012)

Sebl1981 schrieb:


> Der , den ich kenne ist nicht so wirklich ein MTB-Trail ;-)



Du meinst wegen den vielen Verbotsschildern?  Ja, der Merkur ist leider nicht besonders ergiebig. Alternativ kann man vom Merkur hinten runter den Zickzack-Weg nehmen und dann über die Wolfschlucht auf den Battert wechseln. Ist aber alles sehr flowig und nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Hin und wieder ist das ne nette Abwechslung zu Fremersberg und Yburg.


----------



## mario1988 (8. Mai 2012)

Fährt Ihr immer alleine oder in der Gruppe?


----------



## hömma (8. Mai 2012)

Unter der Woche unterschiedlich, am WE eigentlich immer in der Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebl1981 (8. Mai 2012)

Von der Kondition her bin ich ein normler Hobbyradler. Unter der Woche fahre ich immer kurzfristig. Hängt von Job und Wetter ab .
@hömma - Wieviel KM sind es ca. über den Zick-Zack weg nach Baden-Baden runter?
Merkur ist wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn die Schilder nicht wären... aber bei viel Betrieb auch verständlich. 
Fremersberg fahre ich vom Cite kommend die Försterwege hoch und denTrail richtung Innenstadt runter.


----------



## ticris (8. Mai 2012)

mario1988 schrieb:


> Hi ticris,
> mir gehts genauso. Bin meistens alleine rund um die Yburg, Fremersberg, Merkur, Ebersteinburg usw... unterwegs.
> Auch ich würde mich mal gerne einer Tour anschließen und etwas an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten/lernen. Habe mein Canyon Red Rock Hardtail erst ein paar Tage.
> 
> ...



 Servus Mario,

Ich fahre im Prinzip die gleichen Gipfel an wie du und das so oft ich kann. Konditionell mittelmäßig heißt für mich, dass 1000hm Touren nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel sind. Bei Ganztagestouren darf es dann auch gerne einiges mehr sein.

Wir können gerne mal zusammen eine Runde drehen. Details per PN.

Grüß


----------



## frischluftjunki (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

lebt der Thread noch?

Ich komm aus Sinzheim und würde auch gerne die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren. 
Hab seit Ostern ein HT und bin vorher ( und auch immernoch ) RR gefahren.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## aacho (26. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo ihr Pappnasen, 
Räder verkauft oder an Gewicht zugenommen?
Man hört und sieht hier niemanden mehr.
Bitte meldet euch wenn ihr noch nicht eingerostet seit


----------



## mot.2901 (27. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Im ABB habe ich von einer neuen Bikestrecke am Fremersberg gelesen.
Ist vom RSV Kartung und soll sehr Traillastig sein.
Weis jemand ob die ausgeschildert ist und wie man zum Startpunkt kommt?
Vieleicht schaffe ich es morgen dort eine Runde zu fahren.
Aber erst muss ich zu meinem Bikedealer zum SSV,ich brauche bestimmt irgendwas

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frischluftjunki (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hab mal auf deren Seite geschaut und dieses gefunden 


http://www.rsv-edelweiss-kartung.de/mtb-strecke_sinzheim/index.html

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ticris (27. Juli 2012)

Servus Sportsfreunde,

hatte hier vor kurzem auch nach Mitfahrern gesucht und auch netten Kontakt  per PN. Leider hat es zeitlich mit einer gemeinsamen Tour noch nicht hingehauen.
Allerdings hat es mich alleine hingehauen und zwar so unglücklich, daß ich wahrscheinlich erst ab November wieder hier nach Mitfahrern Ausschau halten kann. Gibt es hier Biker, die wie ich eigentlich keine Winterpause machen?

Die Bikestrecke am Fremersberg ist recht spaßig. Ein Teil von ihr ist (war, wird wieder) Bestandteil meiner Hausrunde.  

Die Strecke ist an manchen Stellen nicht ganz ohne. Also nichts für blutige Anfänger oder für die, die es nicht werden wollen . Sichere Schwerpunktverlagerung und kontrolliertes Bremsen sollte man schon drauf haben.

Happy Trails & fahrt vorsichtig


----------



## Eike. (27. Juli 2012)

Klingt interessant. Ich muss wohl mal wieder nach Baden-Baden.


----------



## Sebl1981 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe jetzt auch gefallen am Fremersberg gefunden. War immer auf der Suche nach schönen Trailabfahrten, aber nie etwas gefunden. 
Letzte Woche hatte ich bei Sinzheim einen interessanten Wanderweg gefunden. Bin diesen dann hoch geraddelt um den Einstieg zu finden und ich muß sagen, es hat sich wirklich gelohnt  Hier mal die Strecke :
http://www.smartrunner.com/pages/Ro...ail_7484e32f-3bdd-4fe4-8dbe-275a2a916339.aspx

Gruß


----------



## Der-Gipser (27. Juli 2012)

Oh, es freut mich, dass hier wieder ein bisschen "Leben" eingekehrt ist!


----------



## hömma (28. Juli 2012)

frischluftjunki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal auf deren Seite geschaut und dieses gefunden
> 
> 
> ...



Teile der Strecke bestehen schon seit längerem, wie z.B. der Slalomkurs am Bergsee. Da wurde vor kurzem aber die Streckenführung geändert und man muss die zweite Slalomstrecke wieder hochdrücken. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum.  Den Drop auf dem Foto habe ich erst dieses Jahr entdeckt. Aber da die Beschilderung bis vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht da war, war es mir nicht möglich, die ganzen Einzelstellen zu einer sinnvollen Runde zu verbinden. Meistens hab ich Teilstücke mitgenommen, wenn ich die bekannten Trails gefahren bin.



Eike. schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Ich muss wohl mal wieder nach Baden-Baden.



Definitiv. Komm vorbei! 



Sebl1981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe jetzt auch gefallen am Fremersberg gefunden. War immer auf der Suche nach schönen Trailabfahrten, aber nie etwas gefunden.
> Letzte Woche hatte ich bei Sinzheim einen interessanten Wanderweg gefunden. Bin diesen dann hoch geraddelt um den Einstieg zu finden und ich muß sagen, es hat sich wirklich gelohnt  Hier mal die Strecke :
> http://www.smartrunner.com/pages/Ro...ail_7484e32f-3bdd-4fe4-8dbe-275a2a916339.aspx
> ...



Ja, das ist der Windener Fußweg. Sicherlich der schönste durchgehende Trail auf dem Fremersberg.


----------



## ticris (28. Juli 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Teile der Strecke bestehen schon seit längerem, wie z.B. der Slalomkurs am Bergsee. Da wurde vor kurzem aber die Streckenführung geändert und man muss die zweite Slalomstrecke wieder hochdrücken. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum.  Den Drop auf dem Foto habe ich erst dieses Jahr entdeckt. Aber da die Beschilderung bis vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht da war, war es mir nicht möglich, die ganzen Einzelstellen zu einer sinnvollen Runde zu verbinden. Meistens hab ich Teilstücke mitgenommen, wenn ich die bekannten Trails gefahren bin.



 Ja, leider wurde die Streckenführung geändert. Somit wird einem der kleine Holztreppentrail vorenthalten und man muss sich den Berg wieder rauf quälen. Habe auf dem Trail einmal einen Erbauer getroffen, der mir erzählt hat, dass es Beschwerden über die Benutzung des Holztreppentrails gab. Sehr schade eigentlich.

Ist der "Schauinsland Drop" die Steilabfahrt über die paar Baumstämme in der Nähe dieses Wasserdings? 

Auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke einen Besuch wert.


----------



## frischluftjunki (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt schau ich mir die Sache mal an


----------



## hömma (30. Juli 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> Ja, leider wurde die Streckenführung geändert. Somit wird einem der kleine Holztreppentrail vorenthalten und man muss sich den Berg wieder rauf quälen. Habe auf dem Trail einmal einen Erbauer getroffen, der mir erzählt hat, dass es Beschwerden über die Benutzung des Holztreppentrails gab. Sehr schade eigentlich.
> 
> Ist der "Schauinsland Drop" die Steilabfahrt über die paar Baumstämme in der Nähe dieses Wasserdings?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke einen Besuch wert.



Du meinst das hier, oder?






Wenn ich den Streckenplan richtig lese, müsste das die "Sandgrube" sein. Der Schauinsland-Drop ist vermutlich eine dieser Rinnen, die man durchquert... weiter oben:


----------



## frischluftjunki (30. Juli 2012)

ich war gestern mal da oben.

Also wer da echt alles fährt hat meinen vollsten Respekt. Kann man das mit nem HT überhaupt alles fahren?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebl1981 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 
Habe mich heute Vormittag auch mal auf die Suche nach der Strecke gemacht. Wirklich sehr schön ausgeschildert und macht unglaublich Spaß!  Ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter/Planer des Vereines  
@ frischluftjunki  ie Sandbank sieht schon respekteinflößend aus, aber einfach rollen lassen  
Werde auf alle Fälle öfter wieder vorbei schauen!


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht mag ja jemand mitfahren: Baden-Baden Tour am Sonntag.


----------



## hömma (31. Juli 2012)

Hab die Runde gestern auch mal unter die Stollen genommen. Bis auf die "Laderampe" kannte ich tatsächlich schon alles. 



frischluftjunki schrieb:


> Kann man das mit nem HT überhaupt alles fahren?



Ich will dir nicht die Illusionen nehmen, aber die Erbauer des Tracks (Mitglieder des RSV) senken auf der Strecke nicht mal ihren Sattel ab.  Wobei ich bezweifel, dass ich zu meinen HT-Zeiten alles gefahren wäre, was aber eher an meiner damals mangelnden Fahrtechnik und dem anderen Steilheitsempfinden, als am fehlenden Federweg lag.


----------



## Puna (7. September 2012)

Moin Leute 

Bin recht neu hier in Gaggenau und wollte mal fragen wer eventuell Lust hat einem wiedereinsteiger ein paar nette Routen oder Trails zu zeigen bzw bei wem darf man sich mal anschließen? ;-)

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Trekyy (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute bin auch neu hier in der gegend rund um Baden -Baden wäre cool wenn sich bald mal wieder einer von den "Revier Füchsen" hier im Forum meldet hab gestern den Trail am Merkur gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden LG Özi


----------



## julian1328 (26. Dezember 2012)

Trekyy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin auch neu hier in der gegend rund um Baden -Baden wäre cool wenn sich bald mal wieder einer von den "Revier Füchsen" hier im Forum meldet hab gestern den Trail am Merkur gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden LG Özi


 
Dieses Jahr wirds bei mir leider nichts mehr. Im neuen Jahr gerne.


----------



## aacho (26. Dezember 2012)

Kannst mir schreiben
ich bin aktiv!


----------



## hömma (28. Dezember 2012)

Trekyy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin auch neu hier in der gegend rund um Baden -Baden wäre cool wenn sich bald mal wieder einer von den "Revier Füchsen" hier im Forum meldet hab gestern den Trail am Merkur gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden LG Özi



Hi,

welchen trail hast du denn am Merkur gesucht? Die gelbe Raute Richtung Talstation / Baden-Baden oder den Zickzack-Weg hinten runter? 

Für beide gilt: ganz nett, aber gibt deutlich schönere Wege hier.


----------



## Trekyy (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo Hömma hatte irgendeinen Trail runter gesucht um nicht ständig für Fußvolk abbremsen zu müßen hab jetzt auch schon die Trails gefunden aber konnte nocht nicht fahren dank dir Trotzdem 

LG Ötze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebl1981 (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
wo ist den der genaue Einstieg des Trails ? 
Ich  kenne nur den für MTB´s gesperrten  
Gruß


----------



## ticris (13. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## Sebl1981 (16. Februar 2013)

Danke  Hatte nicht gedacht, dass man von der anderen Seite auch nach Baden - Baden kommt. Werde ich mal probieren, wenn die Temperaturen wieder zweistellig werden 
Gruß


----------

